# مناقشة مشاريع المسابقة الاولى - حمد ماجد



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (26 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
سبق للدكتور الفاضل / حمد ماجد، أن نظم مسابقة لتصميم الدور السكني (فقط) وقام بإعداد كراسة الشروط والتي تحتوي أيضا على مخططات الموقع والشوارع المحيطة والاتجاهات ، وقد حدد المتطلبات التي يريدها والجوائز التي سوف يقدمها ،، ثم قام بإختيار لجنة تحكيم ، قامت بتحكيم أعمال المتسابقين ، ثم قام بإعلان النتيجة ، وفي سياق التعليقات كان هناك رأي بأن يتم مناقشة المشاريع جميعها حتى تعم الفائدة، ونحن هنا نورد المشاريع مرقمة ، ونأمل مناقشتها بالارقام ، لأن الهدف هو تبادل المعلومات وتطوير الذائقة النقدية والافكار بهدف تطوير الذات ، ليس أكثر.

الموضوع الاصلي والنتائج موجود على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100470.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102785.html​ 





التصميم رقم (1) المستوى العادي​ 




التصميم رقم (1) المستوى الاعلى​ 




التصميم رقم (2)​ 




التصميم رقم (3)​ 




التصميم رقم (4)​ 




التصميم رقم (5)​ 




التصميم رقم (6)​ 




التصميم رقم (7)​ 




التصميم رقم (8)​ 




التصميم رقم (9)​ 




التصميم رقم (10) المستوى العادي​ 




التصميم رقم (10) المستوى الاعلى​ 




التصميم رقم (11)​ 




التصميم رقم (12)​ 




التصميم رقم (13)​ 




التصميم رقم (14)​ 




التصميم رقم (15)​ 




التصميم رقم (16)​ 




التصميم رقم (17)​ 




التصميم رقم (18)​ 




التصميم رقم (19)​ 




التصميم رقم (20)​ 




التصميم رقم (21)​ 
هذه بعض التصاميم ، وقد تم تجاوز التصميمات ذات التشابه الكبير والتي يكون فيها التغيير بسيطا وذلك لكثرة المشاريع ولكفاية ما تم رفعه ، آمل مناقشتها مناقشة موضوعية ، ولنضع الهدف الرئيسي امام اعيننا ، وهو نشر المعرفة والفائدة للجميع.​


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

ابدا معكم بانتقاد نفسى وهما المشروعان15و21
1-لم اركز على الناحية المعمارية 
2-كان كل اهتمامى منصب على اهم شيىء عند اى مالك وهو عدد الشقق مع اتباع قوانين المنطقة
3-كان لابد ان اجمع المطابخ والحمامات على المناور فقط لعدم تشويه الواجهات
اما بالنسبة للمشاركين ومن ضمنهم بعض الفائزين
1-عدم وجود صالة اى دخول الشقة على الطرقة مباشرة وهذا غير مستحب 
2-عدم الالتزام بالابعاد المطلوبة للغرف
3-الوضع غير المستحب لباب الشقة وهو الدخول مباشرة الى المجلس يعنى اصحاب المشقة اذا كان احدهم بالخارج فلابد له من المرور على الضيوف اولا
4-البعض قام باخذ مساحات من الواجهات وتقليل المساحة الداخلية
5-قام البعض بعمل السلم بطريقة متعبة جدا للشخص الصاعد عليه فاول قلبة 3سلمات والقلبة الثانية 14سلمة والقلبة الثالثة 3 سلمات
6- البعض صممها كلها برج بدون بلكونات وهذا غير صحى فالاطفال فى السن الصغيروكبار السن يحتاجون لضوءالشمس
واخيرا اثنى على اصغرنا واشطرنا المهندسة/عتاب فلسطين فلم اجد لها اى اخطاء فالى الامام دائما ونحن معك للامام

والله الموفق


----------



## حمد ماجد (27 سبتمبر 2008)

متابعين 
واريد أعرف رأي المختصين في التصميم رقم 10 بشكل خاص


----------



## حسن علوش (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة للتصميم رقم 10-9 ( وهما حل واحد ففيه الشقة الصغيرة مقسومة على طابقيين) لى بعض الملاحضات و هي :
1- هناك غلط جوهري في فهم الارض و الضلع المشترك مع البناء المجاور فالضلع المشترك هو الضلع العلوي الديق (21.94م) وليس الضلع الطويل 
2- في الشقق ذات الثلاث غرف ( باللون الازرق ) الخول لقسم النوم يتم من خلال المجلس و هذا غير مستحب لما يسببه من اضعاف الخصوصية لسكان البيت في حال وجود ضيوف
3-في الشقق ذات الغرفتين ( باللون البرتقالي ) توجد غرفة معيشة اضافية و ليس لها انارة كما انه من غير المنطقي ان تكون الشقة الكبيرة ذات الثلاث غرف بمجلس واحد و الشقق الصغيرة ذات الغرفتين بمجلسين 
4- فكرة رفع قسم النوم الى المنسوب الثاني فكرة جميلة جدا و لكن من الاولى ان تطبق على الشقق الكبيرة للاستفادة الاكبر من المساحات الزائدة لعمل جلسة خاص لقسم النوم
5- بالنسبة لغرفة الملابس لن اتحدث عنها لان الغلط متراكم بسبب الملاحظة الاولى
6- بالنسبة لدخول الشقق المتجاورة فنلاحظ ان المساحة امام الشقتين المتجاورتين ( اللون البرتقالي و اللون الاخضر) صغيرة جدا 
7- الدرج ذو الثلاث ردات غير مريح ابدا و يمكننا ان صح القول ان نقول ذو الردة الواحدة
8- في الشقة الزرقاء السفلا قد وضع مدخل المطبخ مع منسوب النوم و من المستحب ان يكون المطبخ مع قسم المعيشة 

على العموم المشروع ذو فكرة جميلة و المجهود يشكر عليه 
و الله الموفق


----------



## حسن علوش (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*ملاحظات عامة*

يوج لي بعض الملاحظات العامة:
1- هناك بعض الاخوة المشاركين في المسابقة اخطأ في الضلع المغلق. 
2- الخلط بين قسم المعيشة ( و الذي يتضمن المطبخ و غرفة الجلوس و w.c ) و قسم النوم و ذلك من خلال وضع المطبخ مع قسم النوم .
3- بعض التصاميم اعتمدت على قسم البناء الى بنائين من خلال تجزيئ الممر الواصل بين الشقق في الطابق الى ممرين غير موصولين ولكل منهم درجه الخاص و مصعده 
4- اعطاء الاولوية للخدمات في اخذ الانارة الطبيعية المباشرة على حساب الغرف .
5- بالنسبة للتراسات ( البلاكين ) نرها في بعض التصاميم متعامة على الواجهة و ذلك لا يؤدي الغرض المنشود منه و في رايي في الخليج لا حاجة للبلاكين بشكل عام ( راي شخصي ) و ذلك لاسباب لا تخفى على احد و هي المناخ و طول فصل الصيف .
6- بعض الادراج لاتكون مريحة فالردة الواحدة للدرج يجب ان لا تزيد عن 12 درجة في الابنية السكنية .
7- القرب الشديد بين مداخل الشقق .
8- الدخول المباشر الى غرفة المعيشة دون وجود موزع او بهو او ممر , وذلك ينهك الخصوصية للمعيشة و فق عاداتنا و تقاليدنا.
9- اهمال مساحات كبيرة من الارض لاستغلالها في الناحية الجمالية و هذا غلط لان الجمالية و اسغلال المساحات يجب ان يسيران بشكل متوازي.
10- بشكل عام يجب تامين الانارة الطبيعية المباشرة للعناصر الرئيسية ( غرف النوم و المعيشة ) و من ثم المطبخ و الحمام ( فتكون انارتهم بالشكل الطبيعي غير المباشر ( الدكتات))
هذه بعض الملاحظات العامة التي رايتها و احببت ان اشارككم الراي فيها عسا ان تعم الفائدة
و الله و لي التوفيق


----------



## حمد ماجد (27 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ حسن 
شكراً على هذه الملاحظات الدقيقة والقيمة.


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك اختي/ حنان على هذا التعليق الجمييل على تصميمي واتمنى لك التوفييييق دائما .....وبارك الله فيكي.
اتمنى من لجنة التحكيم والاخ/ حمد ماجد وجميع المشرفين ان يوجد تعليقات على تصميمي لاستفيد من خبرتكم واتعلم من اخطائي......
اشكركم جزيييييل الشكر .....واتمنى للجميييع التوفيق دائماااا


----------



## يسراالنجار (28 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم​أشكرك أخ/حسن على نقدك لفكرتى


----------



## حسن علوش (28 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ يسر النجار 
ان فكرتك كما ذكرت سابقا فكرة جميلة جدا و مجهود رائع تشكر عليه.

و ارجو من الجميع ابدائ ارائهم في تصميمي رقم 7 لاستفيد من خبراتكم ونتبادل الخبرات و الاراء

و ارجو ممن يرا لي بعض الاغلاط في ارائي على المشاريع ارجو ان يوضحو لي رايهم .

و اقول :
النقد دائما اسهل من التصميم و قد يكون في مشروعي العديد من الاغلاط 
ففي بعض الاحيان يتجاهل المصمم اغلاطا هو يعرفها ليصل الى فكرته المعمارية


----------



## حسن علوش (28 سبتمبر 2008)

اخواني أرى ان اسوئ شيئ في مشروعي هو انني اعتمدت طريقة الدخول على الممر و لم اعتمد على طريقة الدخول على موزع او بهو اولى فهذا الحل يعطي اريحية في الدخول و يعطي الراحة النفسية للداخل للشقة , كمان ان عدم و جود موزع يعطي ايحاءا بطول الممر بين الغرف( تبعا لنظرية النبة و التناسب) و لكن المبرر الذي اعتمدت عليه في اعتماد طريقة الممر هو توفير المساحة الكافية كي يتسع البناء لاكبر عدد من الشقق و تكون الشقة ذات مساحة مريحة و كان من باب اولى ان احاول الاختصار في الممر الواصل بين الشقق بدل ان اعتمد هذه الطريقة .
و ربما يكون في مكان توضع المصاعد بعض الضيق .

هذا نقدي لنفسي 
و ابنتظار ارائكم وانتقاداتكم


مع الشكر


----------



## حمد ماجد (28 سبتمبر 2008)

أرجو من لجنة التحكيم و المختصين التعليق على التصاميم 
السلبيات والإجابيات لكي يستفيد وتعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (29 سبتمبر 2008)

اعتقد ان لجنة التحكيم قد قامت بتقييم المشروعات المقدمة بالكامل،وابدت آرائها في المشروعات، والمجال مفتوح الان لبقية الاخوة الاعضاء لابداء آراؤهم


----------



## معماري3 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

طب يا ريت تبعتوا لكل واحد تعليق لجنة التحكيم على مشروعه ولو على الخاص
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمد ماجد (29 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تم بحمد الله وتوفيقة إرسال جميع الجوائز للمشاركين في المسابقة
ويمكنهم إستلام الجوائز إعتباراً من اليوم حسب التفاصيل المرسلة في
البريد الإلكتروني لكل مشارك ، بإستثناء المذكورين أناه : 
المهندس/ أحمد الوكيل ( لم نحصل على العنوان حتى الآن)
المهندسة / حنان الفخراني ( تم الحصول على العنوان اليوم فقط ، سيتم إرسال الجائزه في أقرب فرصة ممكنة )
المهندسة / هدي حسين ( لم نحصل على العنوان حتى الآن)
إيليا ( تم إرسال الجائزة بأسم المعرف "ايليا" وليس الأسم الحقيقي وبالتالي سيتم إسترجاع الجائزه وإرسالها مرة أخري بعد العيد إنشاء الله)

مبروك للجميع وعيدكم مبارك


----------



## معماري3 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

حسن علوش قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالنسبة للتصميم رقم 10-9 ( وهما حل واحد ففيه الشقة الصغيرة مقسومة على طابقيين) لى بعض الملاحضات و هي :
> 1- هناك غلط جوهري في فهم الارض و الضلع المشترك مع البناء المجاور فالضلع المشترك هو الضلع العلوي الديق (21.94م) وليس الضلع الطويل
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اسمحلي اخي حسن أن أتفق معك في النقطة الاولى تماما وبدون شك



أما القطة الرابعة فأنا اختلف معك

لأنه لو مثلا كانت الشقة المرفوعه هي الشقة ذات ال3غرف 
ففي هذه الحالة يصبح مجموع الشقق في الدورين كالآتي

عدد 4 شقق غرفه
عدد 4 شقق غرفتين
عدد 2 شقة بثلاث غرف

لكن اقتصاديا الافضل كما فعلت الاخت يسرا ان يكون هناك

عدد 2 شقق غرفه
عدد 4 شقق غرفتين
عدد 4 شقة بثلاث غرف


----------



## معماري3 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

حسن علوش قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالنسبة للتصميم رقم 10-9 ( وهما حل واحد ففيه الشقة الصغيرة مقسومة على طابقيين) لى بعض الملاحضات و هي :
> 
> 
> ...


 
أما بخصوص الملاحظة السادسة فلا أجدها مشكلة كبيرة حيث ان منزلنا كان تقريبا بنفس الاسلوب ولم يكن مزعج للدرجه


وبخصوص الملاحظة السابعة فانه يمكن للاخت ان تضيف درجة او درجتين حسب المساحة في كل جانب لتحل المشكلة


وبخصوص الملاحظة الثامنة يمكنها تغيير فقط مكان باب المطبخ حيث انه يعتبر واقع ضمن منطقة الجلوس

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## معماري3 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

حسن علوش قال:


> اخواني أرى ان اسوئ شيئ في مشروعي هو انني اعتمدت طريقة الدخول على الممر و لم اعتمد على طريقة الدخول على موزع او بهو اولى فهذا الحل يعطي اريحية في الدخول و يعطي الراحة النفسية للداخل للشقة , كمان ان عدم و جود موزع يعطي ايحاءا بطول الممر بين الغرف( تبعا لنظرية النبة و التناسب) و لكن المبرر الذي اعتمدت عليه في اعتماد طريقة الممر هو توفير المساحة الكافية كي يتسع البناء لاكبر عدد من الشقق و تكون الشقة ذات مساحة مريحة و كان من باب اولى ان احاول الاختصار في الممر الواصل بين الشقق بدل ان اعتمد هذه الطريقة .
> و ربما يكون في مكان توضع المصاعد بعض الضيق .
> 
> هذا نقدي لنفسي
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حسب طلبك للنقد لي ملاحاظات بسيطة 

1-النهاية المغلقة للممر بين الشقق ( الممر البرتقالي)
2-عدم الالتزام بالحد الادنى في مساحة غرفة من غرف الشقة ذات اللون الأخضر
3-كدذلك وجود نهاية مغلقة في الشقة ذات اللون الأخضر بجانب الحمام وكان من الأولى أن تستفيد بها بأن تنهيها بوضع باب الحمام وبذلك أيضا توفر مساحة أكبر للحمام

وشكرا


----------



## حسن علوش (30 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ معماري 3 :
شكرا لك على ملاحظاتك و انا اشكرك على الملاحظ الثالثة خصيصا لان فكرتك سليمة جدا و انا اوافقك الرئ .

ولكن بالنسبة للملاحضة الاولى عن الممر الواصل بين الشقق لي وجهة نظر فيها فاذا كان مدخل البيت في نهاية الممر فانه عند فتح باب الشقة ستكشف على كل من هو في الممر و هذا من شأنه ان ينهك خصوصية الشقة و لكن من الاولى ان يوضع المصعد و الدرج في نهاية الممر كما رأينا في بعض الحلول المقدمة .

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## حسن علوش (4 أكتوبر 2008)

يا شباب وين المشاركات طلبنا عرض التصاميم المشاركة وفتح باب النقاش و لما انفتح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وين المشاركات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك اخي حسن علوش ....انتم طلبتم من الاخ حمد ماجد والمشرفين فتح باب النقاش على التصاميم ...اين النقاش هذاااا؟؟
اشكرك جزيلااا اخي حسن.....بارك الله فيك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## حمد ماجد (4 أكتوبر 2008)

أنا فكرتي كانت أن نطرح تصاميم مشارك واحد كل يومين 
ولكن الأخ فيصل سبقني وطرح الموضوع بسرعة وذلك بسب إلحاح بعض المشاركين للمناقشة
على كل حال يجب أن يكون هناك شخص يدير هذا النقاش .


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (5 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،، وكل عام وأنتم بخير .....
لا بد ان هناك مرونة لتطبيق اي خيار يمكن ان يزيد من المشاركات البناءة ، اذا رأى الدكتور حمد ان ايراد المشاريع واحداً واحدا يمكن ان يعطي المتصفح فرصة للتركيز في وحدة التصميم بدون النظر الى غيره ، فإنها فكرة وجيهة ، وأعتقد انها بالامكان ولو أنها متعبة بعض الشئ ،، ننتظر آرائكم ، وكل عام وأنتم بخير.


----------



## حسن علوش (5 أكتوبر 2008)

انا معاكم في عرض المشاريع واحد تلوة الاخر
و الله ولي التوفي


----------



## حمد ماجد (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*مناقشة تصاميم المسابقة*

لا بأس سوف أقوم بإدارة مناقشة جميع التصاميم
 لكي تعم الفائدة لجميع المشاركين والأعضاء


----------



## ايليا (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانت بخير
أرجو منكم نشر مشاركتي في المسابقة المعمارية لأستفيد من الأخطاء بالنقاش مع الزملاء المعماريين


----------



## حمد ماجد (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ايليا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كل عام وانت بخير
> أرجو منكم نشر مشاركتي في المسابقة المعمارية لأستفيد من الأخطاء بالنقاش مع الزملاء المعماريين


 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
نطرح اليوم تصاميم المهندس / إيليا للمناقشة ، أرجو من جميع المشاركين في المسابقة والأعظاء المشاركة في هذا النقاش لكي يستفيد الجميع من الأخطاء السابقة ، مع العلم أنه سيتم طرح مسابقة جديده قريباً لتصميم المسقط الأفقي لفندق خمس نجوع في مكة المكرمة حيث يتم حالياً التنسيق مع المالك والمشرفين(د.أحمد و د. فيصل وأبو محمد ) لطرح المسابقة الجديده، وبالتالي أعتقد أن مناقشة التصاميم الحالية سوف يساعد في تحسين المهارات والقدرات في المسابقة التي ستطرح قريباً.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز حمد
الاخوة الاعزاء اعضاء الملتقي الكرام
كل عام وانتم جميعا بكل خير وفي اتم صحة واسعد حال
اعتذر عن عدم التواصل في الفترة السابقة ، فقد كانت الفرصة اخيرا متاحة للحصول علي اجازة واسترخاء....والحمد لله

اعود مرة اخري للمسابقة، واجدني اترك المجال لكل الاعضاء لابداء ارآؤهم في المشروعات التي تقدمت للمسابقة ، ودون التقيد برأينا كلجنة تحكيم، وانا في الواقع قلت رأيي فيما اصدرته من جدول مقارنة بين ال31 مشروعا التي تقدمت من 15 متسابق، ومنعا لاحراج احد او حدوث أية حساسيات فساحتفظ بما اصدرت، وافسح المجال للاخوة الاعزاء اعضاء الملتقي الكرام لابداء وجهات نظرهم بمنتهي الحيادية

مرة اخري كل عام وانتم جميعا بالف خير


----------



## يامن إدلبي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*تصميم المهندس ايليا*

برأي الشخصي هناك بعض السلبيات التي يمكن تجاوزها : 

1- يجب أن يكون تفريغ المصعد على بهو صغير وليس على الممر 
2- وجود عدد من الحمامات على مناور صغيرة خاصة مما يؤدي إلى هدر في المساحة 
3- الانارة الجانبية للغرف الموجودة على المناور تؤدي إلى ضعف في الانارة والتهوية والفرش
4- عدم استثمار المناور الاساسية في الحل الثاني ( الموزع الليلي مطل على منور )

الله يعطيك العافية وربما أجد نفس الأخطاء ضمن تصاميمي لكن هدفنا الاستفادة


----------



## حسن علوش (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الحسنات :
من افضل الامور الموجودة في تصاميم المهندس اليا هو انه أمن للدرج انارة طبيعية مباشرة و هو الشيئ الذي لم نراه في العديد من التصاميم بل و هناك بعض الاقتراحات للمشتركين لم يؤمنو انارة للدرج حتى و لو من المناور. 

المساوئ :
انا اايد الاخ يامن ادلبي بان توضع المصاعد هو المشكلة الاكبر في تصميمه و خاصة ان المصعد وضع بشكل يسبب ضيق الممر بشكل كبير .
كما انه اعتمد على المناور في انارة الغرف و بالوقت الذي كان من الافضل ان يحاول تامين الانارة المباشرة من اضلاع البناء الخارجة .
و كذلك تعدد المناور و عدم الالتزام بالابعاد الاصغرية المطلوبة .
كما نلاحض بعض الضياعات في المساحات و ذلك نراه في ممرات بعض الشقق ( مثل انكسار الممر في الشقة اليسرا العليا في الاقتراح الثاني ) 

و اخيرا ارجو من المشاركين في هذا النقاش ان يكونو موضوعيين و يذكرو الحسنات قبل المساوئ


----------



## هدى حسين (7 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد تقديم التحيه للمهندس ايليا على المجهود الرائع الذي بذله في هذا التصميم المتميز احب ان اشارك معكم في طرح مجموعه من الافكار النقديهمن وجهة نظري المتواضعه لعلي استفيد من ارائكم البنائه التي تثري المنتدى وتفيد جميع المشاركين.
- اتفق مع الجميع على ان وضع المصاعد يجب تغييره بحيث يكون المدخل على مساحة توزيع مناسبهوليس على ممر ضيق.
- لا اتفق على وضع السلالم على اضلاع خارجيه فالاولى بالاناره الخارجيه هي غرف النوم والمجالس والبهو وخلافه بينما يمكن تهوية السلم على مناور داخليه كما ان وضع السلالم بهذه الطريقه قد يشكل مشكله في حل الطابق التجاري وكذلك تحديد مدخل العماره مما قد يتسبب في هدر مساحه كبيره.
- لا اتفق مع وجود مناور ذات مساحه صغيره الا اذا كانت تستخدم للصرف فقط ويتم توفير اناره وتهويه بطريقه اخرى وهذا مالا يتوفر في التصميم واعتقد ان مناور بهذه المساحات الصغيره لا تتوافق مع قوانين البناء .
- لا اتفق على وضع الحمامات في مداخل الشقق حتى لو كانت للضيوف.
- لا اوافق على ان يكون مدخل الشقه عباره عن طرقه طويله فاعتقد انه من الافضل ان يكون المدخل عباره عن صالة توزيع او بهو كبير الا اذا كان هذا هو الاسلوب المتبع في التصميم في هذا البلد لاني لاحظت ان كثير من المتسابقين يتبعون هذا الاسلوب.
- طرقة التوزيع الرئيسيه داخل الشقه غير مضاءه او مهواه ولا اعتقد ان في هذا مخالفه لقوانين البناء ولكنها تؤثر نفسيا على الساكن والزائر للشقه حيث يكون المدخل عباره عن طرقه طويله مظلمه.
- في الشقتين الوسطتين لا يفضل ان يكون مدخل غرفة النوم من المجلس.
ارجو ان لا اكون اثقلت على حضرتك واشكرك مقدما على صدرك الرحب وانتظر نقدك لتصميمي بشوق كما انتظر ايضا ردك على تعليقي.............فوالله ليس هدفي من المشاركه الا ان افيد واستفيد وانا واثقه اني هستفيد من حضرتك ان شاء الله.
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هدى حسين (7 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الى الاستاذ حمد ماجد / انا ارسلت لحضرتك البيانات المطلوبه وانا اسفه جدا على التأخير وياريت حضرتك تأكدلي وصول ال*****


----------



## حمد ماجد (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً لكل من شاركة في المناقشة 
و أطلب من البقية تقديم أرائهم لكي يستفيد الجميع
إنشاء الله المسابقة القادمة سوف تكون قوية ومفيدة

يررررررررررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## حمد ماجد (7 أكتوبر 2008)

هدى حسين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الى الاستاذ حمد ماجد / انا ارسلت لحضرتك البيانات المطلوبه وانا اسفه جدا على التأخير وياريت حضرتك تأكدلي وصول ال*****


 
نعم أستلمت البيانات
ولكن أواجه بعض الصعوبات في توصيل الجوائز لبعض المتسابقين
أرجو في المسابقات القادمة إيجاد آلية أفضل لتوصيل الجوائز لأصحابها


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

اقترح ان يتم التحويل الي حساب واحد فقط بكل بلد، ويقوم الشخص بدوره باستلام الجوائز والاتصال بالمتسابقين، وبدورهم يقومون هم بالوصول اليه واستلام قيمة الجوائز منه....
حيث ان توصيل الجائزة الي 15 متسابق من 5-6 دول لهو امر في غاية الصعوبه
نشكر الدكتور حمد علي مجهوده في توصيل الجوائز......

وتحياتي لكم جميعا


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

انا اتفق مع المهندسة هدى فى نفس النقد
وشكرا


----------



## ايليا (8 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليمكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ومرة اخرى مبارك على الفائزين فى المسابقة و على كل المشاركين التحية على الجهد الجميل المبذول
و على إدارة المنتدى و الموقع هذا الإنجاز
و كل عام و أنتم بألف خير
أشكر م.يامن ادلبي و م.حسن علوش و م. هدى حسين خاصة و م. حنان الفخراني على اهتمامهم
و ذلك النقد الجميل و البناء والذي أجده مفيدا فالإنسان يتعلم من الأخطاء


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ الدكتور / حمد
الجائزة لم تصل بعد 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## حمد ماجد (8 أكتوبر 2008)

حنان الفخرانى قال:


> الاخ الدكتور / حمد
> الجائزة لم تصل بعد
> ارجو الافادة


 
إنشاء الله غداً يمكنك أستلام الجائزة ، التأخير سببه أنني حصلت على عنوانك
متأخرأً .


----------



## حمد ماجد (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*تصاميم المهندسة هبه قنديل*

مرفق لكم حلول المسابقة المقدمة من المهندسة/ هبه قنديل للمناقشة
الحلول عباره عن ثلاث تصاميم الأول لأربع وحدات سكنية والثاني لخمس
وحدات سكنية والثالث لستة وحدات سكنية.


----------



## حمد ماجد (10 أكتوبر 2008)

أين تعليقات الأعظاء


----------



## معماري3 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ الدكتور حمد
أعتقد انه الافضل أن تختار المشاريع التي تفضلها ويتم مناقشتها أولا حتى تختار الافضل


----------



## سـليمان (10 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (11 أكتوبر 2008)

حمد ماجد قال:


> مرفق لكم حلول المسابقة المقدمة من المهندسة/ هبه قنديل للمناقشة
> الحلول عباره عن ثلاث تصاميم الأول لأربع وحدات سكنية والثاني لخمس
> وحدات سكنية والثالث لستة وحدات سكنية.



أنتظر جميع التعليقات والنقد بصدر رحب
جزاكم الله كل الخير
وأعتذر جدا عن عدم متابعتى للموضوع بشكل جيد والله طرأت على ظروف جديده
شكرا جزيلا الاخ حمد على حسن متابعه الامر مع الاعضاء
بإنتظار نقدكم اخوانى الكرام


----------



## هدى حسين (14 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المهندسه الفاضله هبه قنديل احب ان اوجه لكي التحيه بشكل خاص على هذا التصميم لانه فعلا مختلف ومبتكر عن باقي التصاميم في المسابقه ولكن لي بعض التحفظات احب ان اشاركها معكي ومع باقي الاعضاء في المنتدى :-

- عندي بعض التحفظ على وجود مسحات كبيره وكثيره غير مستغله فمثلا صالات التوزيع في مداخل الشقق ليست في حاجه الى ان تكون بهذه المساحه فهي عباره عن مساحه كبيره ومظلمه وغير مستغله.
- مساحات التراسات كبيره جدا فلو جمعنا مساحة التراسات والدخول في مقدمة العماره فقط لامكننا عمل شقه اضافيه .
- اتحفظ بشده على وضع الحمام الموجود في المجلس فغير مستحب ابدا ان تكون تهوية الحمام على التراس الرئيسي في الشقه بألاضافه الى انه كيف سيتم عمل الصرف الصحي لهذا الحمام (المواسير وخلافه ).
- مساحة المنور الرئيسي كبيره جدا حتى لو كانت مصدر تهويه لاكثر من عنصر خاصة وان الضلع الرئيسي (الأكبر) مغلق وغير مستغل .
- صالات التوزيع في الجزء المخصص للنوم مساحتها كبيره جدا على وظيفتها .
- كيف سيكون وضع مواسير الصرف في الجزء الامامي للعماره بالنسبه للمطبخين والحمامين .

انا شفت باقي التصميمات وتقريبا لي عليها نفس التحفظات الى جانب تحفظي في وضع المطابخ والحمامات على اضلع خارجيه . رأيي ان التصميم الثالث هو الافضل (6 شقق) ولكن يحتاج الى قليل من التعديلات .

اتمنى اكون ما أثقلتش عليكي واحب ان اسجل مره اخرى اعجابي بأسلوبك في التصميم . هأنتظر تعليقك على تصميمي ياريت متنسيش لأني بجد عايزه اعرف رأيك .

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (16 أكتوبر 2008)

أود ان اُسجل شكري للأخت هدى على نقدها الذي تهدف منه الارتقاء والتطوير Constructive criticism في المهارات والمعارف، والامل من جميع الزملاء اللذن طالبوا بفتح المجال للنقاش التي تهدف في النهاية الى توضيح مرئيات كلٌ منا للآخرين في محاولة لتوجيههم لأمر لم يخطر لهم على بال ، او لطلب التبرير منهم لأمر غامض ، وذلك حتى تعم الفائدة ويتحقق الهدف الذي نسعى لهم جميعا من المشاركة في المعرفة وتبادل المعلومات. وفق الله الجميع.


----------



## معماري3 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من رأيي أن يخبرنا الأخ الدكتور حمد عن المشاريع التي يفضلها من الناحية التجارية
ومنها نحاول مساعدته في اختيار افضلها معماريا


----------



## حمد ماجد (16 أكتوبر 2008)

سوف أعرض بعض التصاميم التي تم تعديلها
في أقرب فرصة ممكنة


----------



## معماري3 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

متابعين إن شاء الله


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

سنكون متواجدين


----------



## هدى حسين (17 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا بشكر بشد الاستاذ فيصل الشريف على اهتمامه بمتابعة ردود الافعال على المسابقه ولكن كنت اتمنى ان يكون في مشاركه من الأعضاء اكتر من كده عشان نستفيد من اراء بعض وكل واحد يتعلم من اخطائه ومن نقد الاخرين له ( بالطبع عندما يكون النقد بناء ) بحيث كل شخص يعرض وجهة نظره وفي نفس الوقت يطلع على وجهات نظر الاخرين وبالتالي الكل يتعلم ويستفيد...........اتمنى ان تزيد المشاركات ويكون التفاعل بيننا اقوى من ذلك .
كما اتمنى من الاستاذ الفاضل حمد ماجد ان يكون رتم عرض باقي التصميمات اسرع من ذلك حتى يلحق كل مشروع ان يأخذ حظه من النقاش .


----------



## حمد ماجد (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*تصاميم المهندس أحمد صلاح عبود*

سأطرح التصاميم التي قدمها المهندس أحمد صلاح عبود 
وهي عبارة عن أربع خيارات مختلفة لأربع وحدات سكنية
قمت بإجراء بعض التعديلات على الحلول التي قدمها المهندس أحمد 
بالأستعانة باحد المهندسين المعماريين
مارأيكم بالتعديلات وهل هناك مجال لتحسين التصميم للأفضل


----------



## حمد ماجد (17 أكتوبر 2008)

بالرغم من أن بعض المشاركين طلبوا مناقشة مشاريعهم 
إلا أن التجاوب كان ضعيف جداً وأعتقد أن السبب هو عدم 
وجود الحافز المناسب لتحفيز الأعظاء والمشاركين في المسابقة
لمناقشة التصاميم المقدمة.


----------



## Mohamedalicfe (17 أكتوبر 2008)

اسمحوا لي مع احترامي لجميع الاخوة المشاركين في هذه المسابقة لم أر الجمالية المعمارية في أغلب المشاريع 
لماذا اعتماد الشكل الجملي للعمارة كمربع (التصميم رقم 4 حاول التفكير في الواجهات على عكس البقية)
المعمار أيها المهندسون ليس ثنائي الأبعاد و انما هو تناسق ثلاثي الأبعاد..............

شكرا


----------



## معماري3 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

يوجد تعديلات بسيطة جدا
إن شاء الله ارتبها غدا


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (18 أكتوبر 2008)

التعديل الثانى جميل جدا
لكن المشكلة قائمة فى كلا التعديلين الاوهى الحمامات على الواجهات خصوصا الواجهة المطلة على الطريق الرئيسى


----------



## هدى حسين (18 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا أتفق تماما مع المهندسه حنان الفخراني على اعجابي بالتعديل الثاني وأرى انه يعتبر أفضل اقتراح تقريبا ولكن مشكلة هذا الأقتراح تتمثل في موقع الحمامات فهي تقع في نواصي المبنى الأربع وهو افضل موقع في قطعة الأرض على الأطلاق لأنه يطل على شارعين........وبالتالي لابد من تغيير موقع الحمامات .
كما اتفق مع الرأي القائل انه لابد من التفكير في الواجهه الى جانب المساقط الأفقيهلذا اقترح ان يتم اقتباس بعض الأفكار من الاخت عتاب من عمل دخول بسيط في السلالم وعمل استداره بسيطه في اشكال البلكونات مما يعطي تشكيل في الواجهه


----------



## هدى حسين (18 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ الستاذ الفاضل / حمد ماجد
انا ان شاء الله هحاول اعمل لحضرتك التعديلات المطلوبه وارسلها في اسرع وقت


----------



## حمد ماجد (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً لكل من شارك في المناقشة 
وندعو بقية الأعضاء للمشاركة في هذا النقاش


----------



## حمد ماجد (18 أكتوبر 2008)

حنان الفخرانى قال:


> التعديل الثانى جميل جدا
> لكن المشكلة قائمة فى كلا التعديلين الاوهى الحمامات على الواجهات خصوصا الواجهة المطلة على الطريق الرئيسى


 
يمكن حذف الحمامات من الواجه وضم المساحة للبلكونة المطلة على الشارع
ولكن هذا سيقلل من عدد الحمامات الى 2 وأعتقد أن هذا العدد لا يتناسب مع عدد الغرف
و مساحة الشقة.
البلكونة الملاصقة للمطبخ والمطله على المنور هي من ضمن الشروط التي لم أذكرها في كراسة الشروط ، الغرض من هذه البلكونه هي أن تستخدم لغسيل وتنشيف الملابس وكذلك لأسطوانة غاز الطبخ ( إذا لم يكن الغاز مركزي).


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (18 أكتوبر 2008)

حضرتك اوضحت نقطة مهمه وهى البلكونة المطلة على المطبخ وانا احب اعملها للحمام الكبير لان الغسيل يكون به
بالمناسبة المسقط الجديد طوال امس واليوم احاول ارساله لكن النت ضعيف
سوف ارسله فى اقرب فرصة
وبالمناسبة ممكن اسال حضرتك هل ارسلت الجائزة بالاسم الصحيح 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اسفة عالتاخير بعمل التعليقات على المشاريع التي يتم الان مناقشتها وهي مشروع الاخت/ هبة قنديل
والاخ/ ايليا والاخ/ احمد صلاح عبود
سوف ارسل الان تعليقي على مشروع الاخت / هبة قنديل .....وارجو طبعا بتعليقي ان لايكون حرج بيننا ولا يكون هناك اي زعل وايضا مع البقية الاخ/ ايليا والاخ/ احمد صلاح عبود ....سوف احكي الصراحة بتعليقي واتمنى ان اكون صديقة لك بالخير دائما ونساعد بعضنا البعض​


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*تعليقي على مشروع الاخت / هبة قنديل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
المخطط الذي يتكون على 4 شقق:​1/ عدم الاهتمام بالشكل الخارجي ( عبارة عن مربعات ) ولم يوجد تصميم او تشكيلات كدوائر او منحنيات .
2/ عدم استغلال المساحات بشكل صحيح حيث تم تقليص بعض المناطق كمنطقة بيت الدرج من الجهة الشمالية .
3/ استخدام زوايا حادة في التصميم الداخلي ( حيث لا يحبذ وجود هذه الزوايا الكثيرة من الافضل استخدام الزوايا المنحنية وحسب المساحة )
4/ لا يحبذ ان يتم فتح باب الحمام مباشرة على غرفة المجلس يجب ان يكون له خصوصية .
5/ كان من الافضل ضم التراس (بشكل عام في جميع الشقق) الى مساحة المجلس وذلك لاعطاء مساحة اكبر ودخول تيار هواء متجدد وبذلك يتم اعادة التصميم مع الدورةوبذلك لا يتم فتح الباب مباشرة وانما ان يكون جانبا مع احترام الخصوصية.
6/ مساحة الممرات صغيرة مع وجود زوايا حادة تشعر الشخص بالضيق 
7/ فتح جميع الابواب في منطقة واحدة مما يؤدي الى عدم استغلالها ( مثلا: اذا تم فرش تلك المنطقة ولو بكنبة واحدة سيؤدي ذلك الى عدم الشعور بالراحة مطلقاااا)
8/ تراس المطبخ صغير جداا ولا يتسع لمخزن حتى .
9/ بالنسبة للبلكونة الموجودة بين غرفتي النوم الافضل ان يتم توسيعها اكتر من ذلك (بنظري الاستغناء عنها وضم مساحتها لاحد الغرفتين وفتح شباك كبير ليكون هناك تيار هواء متجدد)
10/ فتحات شبابيك الغرف والجلوس صغيرة جدا 
11/ بالنسبة للدرج: الافضل ان يتم فتح شباكين او شباك كبير بدلا من شباك على ناحية واحدة 
بالنسبة للمخطط الذي يتكون من 5 شقق:
1/ نفس الملاحظات السابقة في الشقتين من الناحية الشرقية.
تعليقات على الشقة الشمالية الغربية:
/ بالنسبة للمنور الافضل ان يتم توسيطه بين الشقتين وذلك للاستفادة من المساحات الاخرى
2/ المطبخ صغير جدااا ليتم عمل باب بزاوية 45 مما يؤدي الى عدم الشعور بالراحة اثناء العمل بالمطبخ
3/ كان من الافضل ان يتم فتح باب غرفة النوم التي بجانب المطبخ الى الجهة الاخرى بحيث يتم استغلال تلك المنطقة بوضع خزانة للاستفادة منها. 
تعليقات على الشقة الغربية الوسطية:
/ لا يوجد دورة تخدم المجلس 
2/ اذا اردنا فتح شباك للمجلس من الناحية الغربية فمن الافضل الاستغناء عن الزاوية رغم انه لا يوجد فتحة شباك كافية لتيار متجدد يخدم غرفة الجلوس
3/ وجود الممرات الكثيرة جداااا مما لم يتم من الاستفادة منها بشكل صحيح.
تعليقات على الشقة الغربية الجنوبية:
1/ وضع حمام الجلوس في الناحية الغربية بنظري لا يحبذ مما سيؤدي الى دخول روائح الى داخل المجلس وكذلك فتح الباب مباشرة على المجلس بدون خصوصية وايضا من الافضل عدم وضع حمام في واجهة مطلة على الشارع الا اذا تم تصميمه بشكل صحيح مما يؤدي الى شكل جميل.
بالنسبة للمخطط الذي يتكون من 6 شقق:
1/ بالنسبة للشقة الشرقية الوسطية اين الممر الذي يؤدي الى باقي البيت .
2/ بالنسبة لباقي الشقق ( نفس الملاحظات السابقة ).

ارجو منك يا اختي / هبة قنديل ان لا تزعلي وان تقبلي تعليقاتي بصدر رحب لاني اخت لك وصديقة ايضاا ....اتمنى لك التوفييق دائما ....


​​


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*تعليقي على تصميم الاخ / احمد صلاح عبود*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​التعليقات على التصميم بشكل عام للاخ / احمد صلاح عبود ( الملف المرفق لتصميمك):
1- عدم الاهتمام بالشكل الخارجي فالتصميمات كلها عبارة عن مربعات رغم وجود بعض الحركات في التصميم الرابع ولكن بشكل غير محبذ . 
2- جميع التصميمات متشابهة تماما فقط ما يختلف وجود مكان الدورة . 
3- الاصرار على وجود الدرج في الوسط في جميع التصميمات وكانه موجود على الواقع ولا يمكن تغيره.
4- وجود شباك للمصعد أمر لااعتقد بوجوده .
5- عادة ما تكون المصاعد ذات مساحة معتبرة ومعقولة وليست بهذه المساحة ليصل احد اطوال المصعد الى 3 متر تقريبا . 
6- عدم استغلال المساحة الخلفية الواسعة للدرج والاستفادة منها في التوزيع الداخلي للشقق . 
7- الممر الرئيسي من الطرف الاول الى الطرف الاخر طويل جدا كان من الممكن اسغلال المنطقة الامامية والخلفية داخل التوزيع الداخلي .
8- بالنسبة لتصميم الشقق فالمدخل الرئيسي للشقة يطل على ممر طويل في نهايته باب مدخل حمام وابواب الغرف يمين وشمال وكأنك تمشي في ممر لآحدى الفنادق . 
9- طالما ان التصميم كله اعتمد في الطابق الواحد أربع شقق كان من الافضل رسم منورين يشترك في كل منور شقتين ويمكن ان يستفيد بوضع الخدمات حول المناور . 
10- وجود غرفة الضيافة او الجلوس في بداية الشقة ودورة المياه في نهاية الشقة فذلك خطأ كبير جدا فيجب مراعاه الخصوصية . 
11-  كان من الافضل الاستغناء عن البلكونة واعطاء تلك المساحة لاحدى الغرف او غيرها مع مراعاة وجود تيار هواء متجدد . 
12- من الافضل رسم شباك واحد كبير في كل غرفة بدلا من شباكين صغيرين . 
13- سمك الحوائط الداخلية بنظري كتير 20 سم فذلك يقلص الكثير من المساحات المهملة بنظري يكفي 10 سم . 
14-  في التصميم الرابع الزوايا الخارجية بنظري حادة جدا وقلصت جزء كبير من غرفتي النوم مما ادي الى وجود طاير ولكن ذلك ادى الى خلل في التصميم لم يراعي وجود أعمدة وهذا صعب اثناء تصميم الديكور الداخلي وخاصة مع وجود عمود مقاس 40×40 سم !!!!!! بجانب حائط . 
15- عدم استغلال المساحات بشكل صحيح . 
16- عدم وجود روح للتصميم . ( نحن من نتحكم بالتصميم وليس التصميم يتحكم بنا ) . 
تعليقي على التعديل الاول + التعديل الثاني ( الصور المرفقة من الاخ / حمد ماجد ):
*التعديل جيد أفضل بكثير من قبل ، فقط مع وجود بعض الملاحظات البسيطة بنظري : 
1- عدم الاهتمام بالشكل الخارجي كله صناديق . 
2- ممكن ان اضم بلكونة المطبخ ( للمطبخ ) لاعطاء مساحة اكبر للمطبخ وفتح شباك كبير. 
3- من الممكن تصغير مساحة المنور واعطاء المساحة الزائدة لباقي المساحات الاخرى مع الحفاظ على فتح شبابيك تهوية . 
4- اذا اردت تصميم حمام مع غرفة نوم فذلك لا مشكلة مع وجود مساحة كافية ، لكن افضل ان يكون هناك ايضا حمام عائلي ودورة للضيافة ( احترام الخصوصية ) . 
5- في التعديل الثاني كان من الممكن تقليص مساحة المنور من ناحية حائط الحمام وتقليص ايضا مساحة الحمام ان امكن وعمل غرفة ملابس مع مراعاة فتح شباك للغرفة الرئيسية او الاستفادة من المساحة الزائدة في التوزيع الداخلي .
6- أفضل اثناء التصميم ان اراعي الخصوصية و غرف النوم والضيافة ان تكون في مناطق ذات تيار هواء متجدد لاعطاء شعور بالراحة . 
وارجو منك يا اخي / احمد صلاح عبود ان لا اكون ضايقتك لانه نحن مهندسون كلنا وليس احد منا معصوم على الخطا انا اخطئ والكل يخطئ وكلنا يستفيد من بعضنا لان هذا تصميم بنظري كلنا يجب ان ناخذ بالاراء لنستفيد دائمااا.....
اتمنى لك التوفييييق دائمااا....
اشكرك اخي / حمد ماجد على متابعتك للمناقشة واتمنى من الجميييع ان يستمرو في المناقشة وان لاتكون نسبة المناقشة ضعيفة جدااا...وايضا اشكر مشرفنا فيصل الشريف على متابعته ايضا ...
بارك الله فيكم جميعااا...
وسوف ارد على تصميم الاخ / ايليا 

*


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخت عتاب انت عملت فحص مجهرى 
وانا من راى الخاص لو كان الاخ حمد سيختار 4 شقق فافضل مشروع على الاطلاق هو مشروعك يا صغيرتى المتفوقة


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*تعليقي على تصميم الاخ / ايليا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​التعليق على التصميم الذي يتكون من 5 شقق:​
عدم الاهتمام بالشكل الخارجي وان كان هناك اهتمام بالدرج ولكن ذلك لا يكفي .
2. الشقة الشرقية الشمالية تقريبا مقبولة ولكن مع وجود بعض الملاحظات :
· فتحة باب غرفة الجلوس يفضل ان يكون على جنب الحائط .
· المساحة الصغيرة ذات الزاوية الحادة الموجودة في غرفة النوم وبجانب الحمام غير مقبولة فالافضل ضمها الى مساحة غرفة النوم مع ازاحة الحمام ودورة المياه لاعلى بحيث يمكن وضع خزانة مثلا ان أمكن . 
 3.  الشقة الشمالية الوسطية : 
· لا يمكن وجود حمام واحد في الشقة بحيث يمكن الدخول اليه من غرفة النوم مع وجود غرفة جلوس ومطبخ . 
طالما انه يوجد منور واحد يخدم بين الشقة الشرقية الشمالية والشقة الشمالية الوسطية كان من الممكن ازاحة المنور الذي يخدم بين الشقة الشمالية الوسطية والشقة الشمالية الغربية لناحية اليمين فبهذا يمكن الاستفادة من المساحة المتبقية بتصميم مثلا دورة مياه تخدم المطبخ وغرفة الجلوس باعادة التصميم بشكل حسن. 
4. الشقة الشمالية الغربية : 

يجب ان يفتح باب المدخل بشكل معكوس لعدم اعاقة حركة المرور . 
ازاحة باب مدخل غرفة الجلوس الى الخلف للحائط . 
 من الافضل تبديل المطبخ مكان الدورة لاحترام الخصوصية . 
وجود زاوية حادة بجانب الدورة عند المنور امر غير محبذ مطلقاً وخاصة مع امكانية الاستفادة من تلك المساحة الصغيرة ومع مراعاة وجود حمام يطل على المنور ( القصد اعادة تصميم تلك المنطقة وخاصة اذا تم ازاحة المنور الى جهة اليمين كما في البند السابق ) . 
يمكن الاستفادة من مساحة البلكونة للمساحات الاخرى ان امكن . 
5. الشقتين الغربية الجنوبية والشقة المجاورة لها :
· كان من الافضل دمج مساحة البلكونة لمساحة غرفة الجلوس بحيث يمكن ان تستفيد غرفة الجلوس والممر من تلك المساحة لاعطاء شعور بالراحة . 
· ازاحة باب غرفة الجلوس لجانب الحائط والاستفادة من تلك المساحة . 
· من الافضل تبديل المطبخ مع دورة المياه وبهذا تتوفر لدينا مساحة كافية من ناحية تم احترام الخصوصية ويمكن تصميم مطبخ عصري مفتوح ان أمكن ( بنظري الشكل سيكون جميل ومريح ) . 
· بالنسبة لبلكونة غرفة النوم برأي يمكن دمجها لغرفة النوم لزيادة المساحة . 
التعليق على التصميم الذي يتكون من 6 شقق:
1. عدم الاهتمام بالشكل الخارجي وان كان هناك اهتمام بالدرج ولكن ذلك لا يكفي .
 2. بالنسبة للشقتين الشرقية الشمالية والشرقية الجنوبية : 
· فتحة باب المدخل قد تعيق حركة المرور بالنسبة للدورة
· لا يفضل ان تكون فتحات الابواب في الوسط بنظري ان تكون الفتحات على جنب الحائط للاستفادة من المساحات . 
· يفضل ان يكون هناك منور واحد يخدم الخدمات والاستفادة من مساحة المنور الاخر للمساحات الاخري وان كانت صغيرة ( متكرر لباقي الشقق ). 
· لا احبذ ان يكون هناك تيار هواء لغرف النوم من فتحة المنور مع وجود تيار هواء لفتحات شبابيك للحمامات والمطابخ من نفس المنور .
· عرض غرف نوم 2.90م صغير يؤدي الى عدم الشعور بالراحة .

* 3. * بالنسبة للشقة الجنوبية الوسطية والشقة المقابلة والمشابهة لها : 
· مستحيل ان ادخل من غرفة الجلوس او الضيافة الى غرفة النوم ( عدم احترام الخصوصية ).
· غرفة الجلوس او الضيافة بعيدة عن دورة المياه التى كان من المفروض ان تخدم الضيافة . 
· كما في البند السابق للشقة الشرقية الشمالية بالنسبة لدخول تيار هواء لغرفة النوم والجلوس من المنور ( صعب بسبب الروائح ) .
· تصميم الشقة اعطاني احساس بالاختناق . 
* 4. *بالنسبة للشقة الغربية الجنوبية والشقة المقابلة والمشابهة لها : 
· لا يمكن ان اقوم بتصميم هكذا غرفة جلوس او ضيافة على شكل حرف L معكوس وبهذه المساحة الصغيرة فإذا اردت القيام بفرش هذه الغرفة اين ساضع الكنب والمكتبة المرئية والمسموعة وخاصة مع وجود فتحة باب من الوسط . 
· افضل ان يكون ممر مدخل دورة المياه من ناحية اخرى عن مدخل المطبخ .

وارجو ايضا منك يا اخي / ايليا ان لا تتضايق من تعليقاتي.....اتمنى لك دوام التوفييق في حياتك دائمااا
اقدم الشكر الجزيييييل للاخ/ حمد ماجد على متابعته للمناقشة مرة اخرى وايضا مشرفنا / فيصل الشريف وللجمييييع
بارك الله فيكم جميعاااا...
اتمنى للجمييييع دائما التوفيييق في حياتكم العلمية والعملية.....



 
 

​​​


----------



## معماري3 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخت عتاب والاخوه كفوا ووفوا


----------



## حمد ماجد (19 أكتوبر 2008)

المهندسة عتاب فلسطين 
لكي كل الشكر والتقدير 
حصلتي على المركز الأول بكل تقدير وجدارة
نتظر المزيد منك


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*تعليقي على التصميم رقم 10 ( كما طلبت انت اخي / حمد ماجد )*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​* عدم الاهتمام بالشكل الخارجي ( عبارة عن صناديق) :

الشقة الشمالية الغربية : 
1- الانتباه جيدا الى المناسيب . فيجب ازالة الباب الايمن للمطبخ . 
2- من وجه نظري افضل ان ازيل الدرج الداخلي للشقة وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لبابي المطبخ .وفتح باب للمطبخ من الوسط على شكل عصري ويمكن وضع باب على شكل قوس او ما شابه بحيث يبدو جميلا عند بداية الممر وبعدها يمكن فتح باب المطبخ . 
3- وضع مغلسة أو خزانة صغيرة تخدم دورة المياة بدلا من باب المطبخ . 
4- إن أمكن ازالة البلكونة واعطاء المساحة للغرفة لاتساعها . 

الشقة الشرقية الشمالية : 
1- الانتباه الى المناسيب داخل الشقة . 
2- ازالة البلكونة إن أمكن وكذلك ازالة حمام العائلة من مكانه ووضعه في الوسط بين الغرفتين الشرقيتين بحيث تكون طول الغرفتين متساويين وبهذا يمكن فتح بابي الغرفتبن متقابلين . 
3- يمكن تكبير مساحة حمام غرفة النوم بازاحة الحائط الى الاسفل قليلا . 
4- ازاحة المطبخ من مكانه لجهة الشمال بحيث يكون جداره ملاصق لجدار غرفة النوم وحمامه الخاص . 
5- يمكن تصميم دورة مياه بعد ازاحة المطبخ لجهة الشمال تخدم غرفة الجلوس . 
الشقة الغربية الوسطية والشقة المقابلة والمماثلة لها : 
1- افضل مطلقا أن يكون الممر المؤدي لدورة المياه هو نفسه المؤدي للمطبخ لذلك يمكن تصميم جدار رأسي بعد باب دورة المياه بحولي 30 سم تقريبا على امتداد حائط المطبخ الأفقي ويمكن فتح باب للمطبخ مواجها لحائط الدورة وبهذا نكون قد احترمنا خصوصية المطبخ والدورة . 
الشقة الغربية الجنوبية والشقة المقابلة والمماثلة لها : 
1- يمكن ازالة منطقة الجلوس عند غرف النوم والدرج أيضاً وعمل درج من زاوية غرفة النوم والزاوية المقابلة لها بشكل منحنى وانسيابي يخدم غرفة الجلوس .
2- يفضل ازالة باب المطبخ المواجهة للباب ومد جدار هذه الناحية الى اتجاه غرفة الجلوس بحوالي 1 متر أو 60 سم وكذلك من الناحية المقابلة لها وبهذا يمكن فتح باب من الوسط مقابل جدار غرفة النوم او يمكن أن يصمم المطبخ مفتوحا مع وضع طاولة سفرة من الجرانيت متصلة مع المجلى أو وضع طاولة سفرة منفصلة ان أمكن حسب المساحة المتبقية . 
3- مع البنود السابقة يمكن ايضا وضع فاصل يفصل غرفة الجلوس عن باقي اجزاء المنزل ويراعى أن يكون الفاصل ذات شكل مقبول وجميل يعطي شعور بالراحة . 

لا ادري لمن التصميم رقم 10 لكنه جييييد بنظري وهذه هي الاخطاء بنظري انا....اتمنى للجميييع التوفيق
واشكر الجميع على ردودكم وايضا الاخ / حمد ماجد
واريد منك ارفاق ملف تصميم رقم 10 ( ملف الاتوكاد او الملف المرفق لديك) لانني اريد ان اصحح بعض الاشياء خطرت ببالي لو سمحت.....شكرا للجمييييع


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (19 أكتوبر 2008)

بالفعل انت على حق فهى من المخلصين فى عملهم الجادين فى شغلهم
وللاخ حمد افضل مشروع للاخت عتاب هو مساحته 490.49
فهو اجمل واضبط مشروع


----------



## حمد ماجد (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً لكل من شارك في المناقشة وخصوصاً المهندسة عتاب فلسطين 
سيتم طرح تصميم أخر للمناقشة اليوم إنشاء الله


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*تعليقي على تصميم الاخت / حنان الفخراني*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​_تعليقي على التصميم رقم 15:-_​*1. *الشقة الشمالية الشرقيه ذات اللون الاحمر:
1·عدم الفصل ما بين الصالة وغرفة الجلوس ( مع عدم احترام الخصوصية )
2·كان من الافضل وضع الخدمات حول المنور والاستفادة من المساحات المتبقية.
3·اذا تم التصميم على وجود دورة مياه في غرفة الجلوس فيجب الفصل بين مدخل كل من تلك المساحتين للاهتمام بالخصوصية واعطاء الشعور بالراحة.
4·لا أحبذ وضع بلكونة في غرفة الجلوس كان من الافضل الاستفادة من تلك المساحة بشكل افضل ولا مانع من وضع بلكونة في غرفة النوم.
*2. *الشقة الشمالية الوسطية ذات اللون الاخضر:
1·عدم الاستفادة من المنور بشكل صحيح في هذه الشقة والشقة السابقة
2·ضيق مساحة الصالة فتخيل انني اريد ان اعفش الصالة اين ساضع الكنب
3·فتح باب الدورة في وسط الصالة مباشرة كذلك الحال بالنسبة للمطبخ امر مرفوض تماما.
4·وجود منورين في شقة واحدة بتلك المساحة الكبيرة ادى الى عدم استغلال المساحات بشكل جيد من الافضل وضع منور واحد والاستفادة من مساحة الاخر في مساحة مناسبة.
5.فتح شبابيك من المنور بدخول تيار هواء فظيع من مناطق الدورات المحيطة بالمنور شيء مرفوض.
6. لا احبذ وجود حمامات او مطابخ على الناحية الشمالية الافضل استغلال ذلك التيار الهوائي في مساحات افضل كغرف نوم او جلوس.
*3. *الشقة الشمالية الغربية ذات اللون البنفسجي :
1·التعليقات مطابقة تماما لتعليقات الشقة الشمالية الشرقية ما عدا اختلاف واحد فقط وهو أن: الدورة تفتح مباشرة على الصالة في كلا الحالتين افضل ان يتم اعادة تصميم الشقتين بشكل افضل.
*4. *الشقة الشرقية الجنوبية ذات اللون الاخضر والشقة الغربية الجنوبية ذات اللون الازرق:
1·التعليقات مطابقة تماما لتعليقات الشقة الشمالية الشرقية مع وجود بعض الاختلافات وهي:
2·مساحة الصالة صغيرة جدا جدا ولا يمكن الاستفادة منها باي شيء ولا حتى وضع كنبة.
3·الافضل الاستغناء عن البلكونة في شيء افضل.
*5. *الشقة الجنوبية الوسطية ذات اللون البرتقالي:
1.التعليقات مطابقة تماما لتعليقات الشقة الشمالية الوسطية مع وجود اختلاف واحد وهو ان:
2. لا يمكنني ان اميز ما بين وجود صالة ام ممر!!!!!

*** عدم الاهتمام بالشكل الخارجي وبنظري التصميم يحتاج الى تحسين في مستواه . 
  _تعليقي على التصميم رقم 21:-_
1- الشقة الشرقية الشمالية : 
1. لو أمكن الاستفادة من المساحة الخارجية عند الممر الرئيسي المقابلة للصالة لداخل الشقة كان سيعطينا ذلك مساحة أكبر وبعض الحرية في تغيير بعض الاجزاء. 
2. لا افضل ان توجد الخدمات بالجهة الشمالية مع وجود تيار هواء متجدد .

 2- الشقة الشمالية الوسطية : 
1. طالما أنه يوجد منور كان من الافضل وضع الخدمات حوله واستغلال المنطقة الشمالية لوضع غرف النوم والصالة .

 3- الشقة الغربية الشمالية : 
1.  يمكن وضع باب سحاب لغرفة الجلوس من الوسط لعدم اعاقة الحركة مع باب المدخل . 
2.يمكن وضع فاصل بين الجلوس وخدمته مع باقي اجزاءالمنزل . 
 4- الشقة الغربية الجنوبية : 
1. لا يوجد فاصل يحترم الخصوصية بين المجلس والصالة . 
2. كان من الافضل فتح باب اخر لغرفة الجلوس من الخارج أن أمكن . 
3. وجود دورة في الناحية الغربية سيؤدي الى دخول روائح وهذا امر غير محبب . 
4. الممر طويل .
5. لا يوجد حمام خارجي يخدم باقي اجزاء المنزل . 
 5- الشقة الجنوبية الوسطية : 
1. باب الدورة يفتح مباشرة الى غرفة الجلوس امر غير محبب . 
2. لا يوجد حما م خارجي يخدم باقي اجزاء المنزل كان من الممكن التبديل بين الحمام وغرفة النوم طالما ان الاثنين مطلان على منور . 
 6- الشقة الشرقية الجنوبية : 
1. هنا تم احترام الخصوصية بين الجلوس والدورة ولكن لا يوجد منفذ هواء لغرفة الجلوس بشكل كافي من البلكونة . 
2. كان من الافضل وضع الحمام مطل على المنور وتصغير مساحته قليلا ليتمكن لنا وضع غرفة بمساحة مناسبة . 

*** عدم الاهتمام بالشكل الخارجي
ارجو اختي حنان ان تتقبلي مني كل التعليق بكل صدر رحب....اشكرك جزيلاا على ردودك الجميييلة....وسنبقى اصدقاء ان شالله....
اشكرك جزيلاااا اخي / حمد ماجد على ردك على تعليقي وننتظر المزيد من التصاميم لنناقشها....
بارك الله فيك 





​


----------



## حمد ماجد (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*تصاميم المهندس / أحمد الوكيل*

نرفق لكم تصاميم المهندس/ أحمد الوكيل للمناقشة
يرجي من الكل المشاركة في المناقشة لنشر المعرفة والفائدة للجميع
لكم كل التقدير والأحترام على مساهماتكم السابقة وننتظر المزيد


----------



## معماري3 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالنسبة لتصميم الأخ أحمد الوكيل

وجدت بعض الملاحظات سهلة التعديل

1- يفضل استبدال الحمام الخاص بجناح النوم مكان المطبخ ليكون داخل جناح النوم ويكون المطبخ قريبا من غرفة 
الجلوس
2- اعتقد انه ليس هناك حاجه للبلكونات الموجودة في غرف النوم 
أولا لأن عرضها صغير جدا
ثانيا ستكون الاستفاده من تلك المساحه أفضل إذا تم ضمها إلى الغرف

3- دورة المياه والحمام والمطبخ أبعادهم غير مستوفية للشروط


----------



## ايليا (21 أكتوبر 2008)

المهندسة عتاب فلسطين 
شكرا لك لاهتمامك و نقدك البناء و أتمنى على مهندسي الملتقى أن يدلوا بدلوهم في هذا المجال 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*تعليقي على تصميم المهندس / أحمد الوكيل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​​التعليق على المساقط : 
1- هنا تم الاهتمام بالشكل الخارجي . 
2- أعتقد لو جعلنا البلكونات كلها عبارة عن نصف دائرة ستكون محببة اكثر مع مساحة أوسع. 
3- أرى ان مساحة المنور كبيرة لو قمنا بتقليصها قليلا لكان افضل للاستفادة من المساحات . 
4- يمكن ازاحة حائط الخدمات لتكون ملاصقة لحائط الدرج سيعطينا ذلك مساحة زائدة داخل الشقة والاستفادة منها ( بالنسبة للجهة العلوية وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للجهة السفلية ولكن المساحة قليلة ) . 
5- لا احبذ ان يكون الممر الداخلي طويل برأي سيؤدي ذلك الى الشعور بالضيق . 
6- كان من الافضل فتح أبواب الدورات من الجهة المقابلة لحائط الجلوس مع احترام الخصوصية ( معنى ذلك انني افضل دائما لدورات الجلوس الا يفتح باب الدورة مباشرة الى داخله وانما نجعل المرحاض داخليا مع باب خاص وفي الجزء الخارجي نضع المغسلة مع باب عادي او باب قوس بشكل جميل ) . 
7- كان يمكن استبدال البلكونتين في الجهة الشمالية الوسطية الى غرفتي ملابس .
8- لا احبذ مطلقا ان يكون تيار هواء غرفة النوم من خلال المنور وخاصة اذا كانت غرفة نوم رئيسية . 


التعليق على الواجهات : 
الواجهة جميلة فقط بعض الملاحظات البسيطة :
1. كنت أفضل أن يكون المدخل له جزء من التصميم منفرداً ( عادة ما يجذب الناظر هي المداخل ). 
2. الكرانيش حول الشبابيك جميلة ولكن كثيرة كان يمكن أن يكون هناك تنوع . 
3. بالنسبة للبلكونات احب ان يكون الجزء السفلي منها حائط والجزء العلوى حديد (مثلاً ) لتعطي للناظر رؤية أفضل عند الجلوس في البلكونة . 
4. بيت الدرج ليس ظاهراً .

اخي / المهندس أحمد الوكيل اعتذر من الجميع اذا كانت تعليقاتي قد أزعجتكم لكن هذه مناقشة وفيها يتم ايضا تبادل الاراء حتى اذا كان الانسان قد اخطا يصلح ....فارجو من الجمييييع المناقشة للاستفادة هذه فرصة لا تعوض.....
اشكرك اخي / حمد ماجد لتواصلك معنا بالمناقشة ....وبارك الله فيك...وبانتظار المزيد فانا متحمسة للمناقشة ...
اتمنى لك التوفييق اخي المهندس / أحمد الوكيل .....

​


----------



## حازم العطيفى (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا عتاب فلسطين على مجهودك ونقدك المتميز ..


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكوور*

السلام عليكم / اشكرك اخي حازم العطيفي على تعليقك.....واتمنى لك دواااام التوفيييييق
أييييييين الردووووود يا اخوااااني واخواتي ؟؟؟!!!!!
مشكوووووووووور


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (27 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن نعرف اى التصاميم اختاره الاخ حمد
مع الشكر


----------



## حمد ماجد (27 أكتوبر 2008)

حتى الآن لم أختار أي تصميم
ولكن أعتقد أن مساحة الأرض
لا يتسع لأكثر من 4 وحدات 
سكنية.
أحاول تجميع الأفكار من التصاميم
التي قدمها المشاركين في المسابقة


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (28 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بدايه أعتذر لجميع إخوانى عن تأخرى بالرد عليهم كنت اعتمد فى متابعه الموضوع على رسائل البريد التى تفيد بوجود ردود جديده لكنها لم تصلنى منذ فتره ... ارجو تقبل اعتذارى

بالنسبه لأختى الكريمه هدى 
بارك الله فيكى اختى الغاليه يسعدنى ويشرفنى رأيك بالعمل جزاكى الله كل الخير وايضا يسعدنى جدا جدا نقدك البناء له ..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المهندسه الفاضله هبه قنديل احب ان اوجه لكي التحيه بشكل خاص على هذا التصميم لانه فعلا مختلف ومبتكر عن باقي التصاميم في المسابقه ولكن لي بعض التحفظات احب ان اشاركها معكي ومع باقي الاعضاء في المنتدى :-

- عندي بعض التحفظ على وجود مسحات كبيره وكثيره غير مستغله فمثلا صالات التوزيع في مداخل الشقق ليست في حاجه الى ان تكون بهذه المساحه فهي عباره عن مساحه كبيره ومظلمه وغير مستغله.

لا اعلم اى تصميم تقصدين تحديدا لكن اتفق معكى اختى الغاليه فى ان هناك حيزات غير جيده التهويه ولكن مساحتها ليست كبيره ... وفى بعض الحلول يمكن استغلالها كمنطقه للطعام مثلا بوضع منضده متحركه بها ...

- مساحات التراسات كبيره جدا فلو جمعنا مساحة التراسات والدخول في مقدمة العماره فقط لامكننا عمل شقه اضافيه .

هههههههه شقه إضافيه !! 
نعم اختى الكريمه بالفعل لفتى انتباهى الى مناطق الدخول بمقدمه العماره ولكن وجهه نظرى فيها انى دائما أحب البارز والغاطس بالواجهات ... فعند التصميم كنت أفكر ايضا بالواجهات 

- اتحفظ بشده على وضع الحمام الموجود في المجلس فغير مستحب ابدا ان تكون تهوية الحمام على التراس الرئيسي في الشقه بألاضافه الى انه كيف سيتم عمل الصرف الصحي لهذا الحمام (المواسير وخلافه ).

بالنسبه لوضع الحمام فى المجلس انا ايضا لا أحبذ هذا ابدا خاصه وان مساحه الغرفه ليست كبير لكن تحفظى ليس لعدم الامكانيه لكنها أكثر نفسيا ... لا أحبذها لكن اضطريت لعمل هذا حتى لا يخرج الضيوف من غرفه المجلس لدخول حمام المنزل خاصه وانه فى منطقه خصوصيه فما أحببت ان اكسر تلك الخصوصيه

- مساحة المنور الرئيسي كبيره جدا حتى لو كانت مصدر تهويه لاكثر من عنصر خاصة وان الضلع الرئيسي (الأكبر) مغلق وغير مستغل .

بالعكس أختى الكريمه انا افضل ان يكون المنور على الضلع المغلق فضلا ان يكون بداخل الشقق لأن الضلع المغلق بطريقه او أخرى فلا فائده منه الا عند أواخره اى الطرق العموديه عليه ... وتبقى الغرف التى بوسطه تحتاج الى تهويه ...... إذن بوضع المنور عليه يتيح لى هذا

- صالات التوزيع في الجزء المخصص للنوم مساحتها كبيره جدا على وظيفتها .

يمكن ان تستغل كمجلس خاص للعائله

- كيف سيكون وضع مواسير الصرف في الجزء الامامي للعماره بالنسبه للمطبخين والحمامين .

سيكون بالجزء المحدد بالخطين باللون الازرق فهذه المقصود منها ان تكون كلوسترا تعطى شكل جمالى بالوجه وتغطى على المواسير حتى لا تكون سيئه بالواجهه

انا شفت باقي التصميمات وتقريبا لي عليها نفس التحفظات الى جانب تحفظي في وضع المطابخ والحمامات على اضلع خارجيه . رأيي ان التصميم الثالث هو الافضل (6 شقق) ولكن يحتاج الى قليل من التعديلات .

أتفق معكى فعلا 

اتمنى اكون ما أثقلتش عليكي واحب ان اسجل مره اخرى اعجابي بأسلوبك في التصميم . هأنتظر تعليقك على تصميمي ياريت متنسيش لأني بجد عايزه اعرف رأيك .

ابدا والله اختى الغاليه اسعدنى جداااااااااااا نقدك
وشرفنى مرورك الكريم على التصميم بارك الله فيكى وأعزك

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معماري3 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

حمد ماجد قال:


> حتى الآن لم أختار أي تصميم
> ولكن أعتقد أن مساحة الأرض
> لا يتسع لأكثر من 4 وحدات
> سكنية.
> ...


 
وفقك الله في اختيار الافضل


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (28 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
سعدت جدا بنقدك المميز اختى الغاليه
وتأكدى انه سبب كبير لثقتى بكى اكتر واحترامى لكى ليس ابدا سببا لأى ضيق بيننا
معذره اختى الكريمه سأقوم بالرد بالتفصيل على كل نقطه اشرتى اليها لكن تواجهنى بعض الصعوبات حاليا .. لكن سأرد عليكى لأوضح وجهه النظر فى التصميم ونستفيد جميعا
تقبل عذرى



عتاب فلسطين قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> المخطط الذي يتكون على 4 شقق:​1/ عدم الاهتمام بالشكل الخارجي ( عبارة عن مربعات ) ولم يوجد تصميم او تشكيلات كدوائر او منحنيات .
> 2/ عدم استغلال المساحات بشكل صحيح حيث تم تقليص بعض المناطق كمنطقة بيت الدرج من الجهة الشمالية .
> 3/ استخدام زوايا حادة في التصميم الداخلي ( حيث لا يحبذ وجود هذه الزوايا الكثيرة من الافضل استخدام الزوايا المنحنية وحسب المساحة )
> ...


----------



## حمد ماجد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

متابعين التعليقات عن قرب
ونرجو من الجميع المشاركة


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

اين رأى دكاترة العمارة الافاضل اكيد المناقشة بهم ستكون اكثر استفادة نرجو منهم المشاركة لتتم الاستفادة من علمهم لانهم اهل ثقة والكل سيخضع لرأيهم دون تردد


----------



## حمد ماجد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*جوائز المسابقة المعمارية*

تم التأكد من أن كل المشاركين في المسابقة المعمارية أستلموا جوائزهم
بإستثناء أربع مشاركين وهم : 
المهندس / أحمد الوكيل
المهندس / محمد طليمات
المهندس / محمد نبيل
المهندس / أيليا 
بالرغم من المراسلات العديدة إلا أننا لم نحصل على تأكيد من المذكورين أعلاه وبالتالي سيتم إلغاء تحويلات الجوائز خلال أربع أيام من الآن إذا لم نحصل على تأكيد الأستلام.


----------



## حمد ماجد (2 نوفمبر 2008)

حمد ماجد قال:


> تم التأكد من أن كل المشاركين في المسابقة المعمارية أستلموا جوائزهم
> بإستثناء أربع مشاركين وهم :
> المهندس / أحمد الوكيل
> المهندس / محمد طليمات
> ...


 

أنتظر تأكيد أستلام الجوائز من المهندس أحمد الوكيل والمهندس محمد نبيل


----------



## حمد ماجد (3 نوفمبر 2008)

حمد ماجد قال:


> أنتظر تأكيد أستلام الجوائز من المهندس أحمد الوكيل والمهندس محمد نبيل


 
تم التأكد من أن الجميع أستلموا جوائزهم باستثناء المهندس أحمد الوكيل


----------



## معماري3 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

على أي تصميم استقريت يا دكتور حمد؟


----------



## حمد ماجد (4 نوفمبر 2008)

معماري3 قال:


> على أي تصميم استقريت يا دكتور حمد؟


 
أعتقد أنني سوف أختار التصميم المرفق وهو عباره عن إقتباس لأفكار المشاركين في المسابقة , ولكن التصميم يحتاج الى بعض التحسين وخصوصاً فيما يتعلق بالواجهات.


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

استاذ / حمد ماجد .....هل يوجد ملف اتوكاد فيه هذا التصميم اللي انت مرفقه ؟ ممكن ترفق ملف اتوكاد موجود فيه هذا التصميم ؟؟
بارك الله فييك


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
اهلا بكى اختى الغاليه والكريمه 

المخطط الذي يتكون على 4 شقق:​1/ عدم الاهتمام بالشكل الخارجي ( عبارة عن مربعات ) ولم يوجد تصميم او تشكيلات كدوائر او منحنيات .

اختى الكريمه لا اتفق معكى بالرأى .. فليس ابدا شرط لكى يكون التصميم مميز فى الشكل الخارجى ان يحتوى على دوائر او منحنيات كما ذكرتى ..
بل ايضا المربع كمسقط أو المكعب كثلاثى الابعاد بإمكاننا صنع منه العديد والعديد من التشكيلات المعماريه المميزه ليست كل الأذواق تميل الى المنحنيات خاصه فى المبانى السكنيه 

2/ عدم استغلال المساحات بشكل صحيح حيث تم تقليص بعض المناطق كمنطقة بيت الدرج من الجهة الشمالية .

قصدت تقليص بيت الدرج بشكل عام فى جميع الحلول للحصول على اكبر فائده فى المساحه داخل الشقق وهذا بناء على طلب المالك فكان يريد اقصى استفاده من الارض

3/ استخدام زوايا حادة في التصميم الداخلي ( حيث لا يحبذ وجود هذه الزوايا الكثيرة من الافضل استخدام الزوايا المنحنية وحسب المساحة )

لا توجد اى زوايا حاده مطلقا اختى الكريمه .. ارجو الاشاره اليها .. فجميع الزوايا قوائم وهى الانسب فى فرش الحيزات ..

4/ لا يحبذ ان يتم فتح باب الحمام مباشرة على غرفة المجلس يجب ان يكون له خصوصية .

اتفق معكى وقد تم توضيح هذه النقطه سابقا

5/ كان من الافضل ضم التراس (بشكل عام في جميع الشقق) الى مساحة المجلس وذلك لاعطاء مساحة اكبر ودخول تيار هواء متجدد وبذلك يتم اعادة التصميم مع الدورةوبذلك لا يتم فتح الباب مباشرة وانما ان يكون جانبا مع احترام الخصوصية.

هذه وجهه نظر تبدو جيده ... لكن ايضا اختى الكريمه لا تنسى ان بغض النظر عن فائده التراسات الا انها تعطى تشكيلات رائعه بالواجهات

6/ مساحة الممرات صغيرة مع وجود زوايا حادة تشعر الشخص بالضيق 

هذه النقطه يمكن معالجتها بعدم بناء ارجات فى تلك المنطقه فيسكون الامر افضل

7/ فتح جميع الابواب في منطقة واحدة مما يؤدي الى عدم استغلالها ( مثلا: اذا تم فرش تلك المنطقة ولو بكنبة واحدة سيؤدي ذلك الى عدم الشعور بالراحة مطلقاااا)

نعم اختى الكريمه لكنها منطقه لا تعتبر منطقه جلوس دائمه وانما مؤقته فمثلا يمكن ان توضع بها منضده مؤقته للطعام الاسره وبعد الطعام تغلق المنضده وتخزن بالمطبخ مثلا

8/ تراس المطبخ صغير جداا ولا يتسع لمخزن حتى .

الغرض الاول منه هو التهويه وليس التخزين

9/ بالنسبة للبلكونة الموجودة بين غرفتي النوم الافضل ان يتم توسيعها اكتر من ذلك (بنظري الاستغناء عنها وضم مساحتها لاحد الغرفتين وفتح شباك كبير ليكون هناك تيار هواء متجدد)

تم مناقشه وجهه النظر هذه من قبل 

10/ فتحات شبابيك الغرف والجلوس صغيرة جدا 

مسأله نسبيه

11/ بالنسبة للدرج: الافضل ان يتم فتح شباكين او شباك كبير بدلا من شباك على ناحية واحدة 

.... هذه النقطه غير واضحه .. لقد ذكرتى الافضل شباكين او شباك كبير بدل من شباك على ناحيه واحده !!! طيب ما هو الشباك الكبير هيكون على ناحيه واحده :18: 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

بالنسبة للمخطط الذي يتكون من 5 شقق:
1/ نفس الملاحظات السابقة في الشقتين من الناحية الشرقية.

تم الرد على الملاحظات السابقه

تعليقات على الشقة الشمالية الغربية:
/ بالنسبة للمنور الافضل ان يتم توسيطه بين الشقتين وذلك للاستفادة من المساحات الاخرى

هو بالفعل فى وسط الشقتين ؟؟؟

2/ المطبخ صغير جدااا ليتم عمل باب بزاوية 45 مما يؤدي الى عدم الشعور بالراحة اثناء العمل بالمطبخ

المطبخ بالمقاسات المطلوبه 

3/ كان من الافضل ان يتم فتح باب غرفة النوم التي بجانب المطبخ الى الجهة الاخرى بحيث يتم استغلال تلك المنطقة بوضع خزانة للاستفادة منها. 

لكن اختى الكريمه وضع خزانه امام فتحه الباب تعطى شعور بضيق الغرفه هذا أولا
ثانيا مكان الخزانه فى الموضع الذى اقترحتيه بعيد عن وسط الغرفه مما يسبب ضيق فى التعامل معه فالتعامل معه يوميا بأخذ او اضافه ملابس به فغير منطقى ان يظل من يستخدمه ذاهبا ايايبا منه الى وسط الغرفه 

تعليقات على الشقة الغربية الوسطية:
/ لا يوجد دورة تخدم المجلس 

نعم وهذا لضيق الحيز

2/ اذا اردنا فتح شباك للمجلس من الناحية الغربية فمن الافضل الاستغناء عن الزاوية رغم انه لا يوجد فتحة شباك كافية لتيار متجدد يخدم غرفة الجلوس

مافهمت قصدك اختى 

3/ وجود الممرات الكثيرة جداااا مما لم يتم من الاستفادة منها بشكل صحيح.

نوعا ما هذا شئ لا يرضينى ايضا

تعليقات على الشقة الغربية الجنوبية:
1/ وضع حمام الجلوس في الناحية الغربية بنظري لا يحبذ مما سيؤدي الى دخول روائح الى داخل المجلس وكذلك فتح الباب مباشرة على المجلس بدون خصوصية وايضا من الافضل عدم وضع حمام في واجهة مطلة على الشارع الا اذا تم تصميمه بشكل صحيح مما يؤدي الى شكل جميل.

نعم اختى وضعه هذا مدروس من ناحيه الواجهات بالفعل

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
بالنسبة للمخطط الذي يتكون من 6 شقق:
1/ بالنسبة للشقة الشرقية الوسطية اين الممر الذي يؤدي الى باقي البيت .

فعلا اختى الكريمه هذا خطأ وقعت به ...:71:

2/ بالنسبة لباقي الشقق ( نفس الملاحظات السابقة ).

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ارجو منك يا اختي / هبة قنديل ان لا تزعلي وان تقبلي تعليقاتي بصدر رحب لاني اخت لك وصديقة ايضاا ....اتمنى لك التوفييق دائما ....
​​
اختى الكريمه انا لا اعتبر ما قد سلف هذا نقدا ولكنه مناقشه فى وجهات النظر التى قد تصيب وقد تخطئ فلا يحق لى ان ازعل منها ولا منكى اختى الغاليه
فأنتى مشكوره على فتح باب النقاش وسماع وجهات النظر المختلفه التى تزيد ولا تنقص للمعمارى
وبالنهايه اختلاف وجهات النظر لا يفسد للود قضيه 
ادامكى الله اخت غاليه على وصديقه جديره بكل احترام
وماتنسى لكى يوم وبناقش مشروعك ومابسيب حقى ابداااااااااا :70: :83:
بكل الحب اختى .. تقبلى تحياتى :84: :56:

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

حنان الفخرانى قال:


> اين رأى دكاترة العمارة الافاضل اكيد المناقشة بهم ستكون اكثر استفادة نرجو منهم المشاركة لتتم الاستفادة من علمهم لانهم اهل ثقة والكل سيخضع لرأيهم دون تردد




اتفق معكى اختى الغاليه ....


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

حمد ماجد قال:


> أعتقد أنني سوف أختار التصميم المرفق وهو عباره عن إقتباس لأفكار المشاركين في المسابقة , ولكن التصميم يحتاج الى بعض التحسين وخصوصاً فيما يتعلق بالواجهات.




استاذى الفاضل والكريم
مع كل الإحترام لوجهه نظركم الكريمه فى اختيار هذا التصميم
فلى عده ملاحظات وانتقادات حوله ... هل تسمح لى بنقده ؟؟
أعتقد انه بالنسبه للحلول التى تحتوى على 4 وحدات سكنيه بالدور قد قدم عدد من المتسابقين 
حلول افضل من هذا الحل


----------



## iraqivisionary (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## حمد ماجد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

م /هبه قنديل قال:


> استاذى الفاضل والكريم
> مع كل الإحترام لوجهه نظركم الكريمه فى اختيار هذا التصميم
> فلى عده ملاحظات وانتقادات حوله ... هل تسمح لى بنقده ؟؟
> أعتقد انه بالنسبه للحلول التى تحتوى على 4 وحدات سكنيه بالدور قد قدم عدد من المتسابقين
> حلول افضل من هذا الحل


 
المهندسة هبة قنديل
شكراً على تعليقاتك المميزة على تصاميم الأعضاء
وبالطبع يمكنك انتقاد التصميم الذي طرحتة 
وأنا متأكد أن تعليقاتك سوف تساعد في تحسين التصميم الى الأفضل


----------



## arch_hamada (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*روعة وشكرا جزيلا ونرجو المزيد*​


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *​ 
*أختى الكريمة هبة قنديل اشكرك كثيرا على هذه المناقشة حقاً أنا أعتز بها ولكن اسمحي لي بالرد على تعليقاتك : *
*بالنسبة للتصميم ذات 4 شقق : *

*1- **بالنسبة للشكل الخارجي فمن خلال تجربتي وخبرتي العملية لاحظت أن اهتمام البشر من هذه الناحية يتغير بتغير العوامل المحيطة بهم فالكل يبحث عما هو جديد وجميل فبرأي المنحنيات تعطي لمسة جمالية ولو كانت محدودة اذا أردت أن أقوم بتصميم مربعات كما أشرت الى ذلك فأحبذ أن تكون هناك حوائط بارزة عن الحوائط الاخرى تعطي ولو تغيراً بسيطا في الشكل ولكن ما لاحظته في تصميماتك عبارة عن خطوط مستقيمة وان قمت بعمل حركات بسيطة عند بيت الدرج وبعض البلكونات الصغيرة يعنى تركتى ما هو مهم لما هو غير مهم . *
*2- **بالنسبة لعدم استغلال المساحات وخاصة منطقة بيت الدرج انت استغليت هذه المنطقة بشكل صحيح في التصميم ذات 5 + 6 شقق أما بالنسبة للتصميم ذات 4 شقق برأي لم يستغل بشكل صحيح فالمساحة المقلصة كبيرة . *
*3- **بالنسبة للزوايا الحادة أقصد زاوية دورة المجلس الا اذا كان هناك فرش معين يتم وضعه في تلك المنطقة أما الزاوية الثانية هي زاوية 45 وليست حادة أقصد بها حائط المجلس ما رايك لو استبدلنا هذه الزاوية بدوران، يمكن أن يكون أجمل . *
*4- **أنا اتفق معك بأن التراسات ذات شكل جمالي رائع ورائع جداً ولكن أقصد أنه إذا أمكن ضمها الى المجلس مع تغير مكان الدورة سيكون أفضل فليكن . *
*5- **بالنسبة لشباك الدرج أنت قمت بوضع شباك واحد على الجنب لو قمت بوضع شباك آخر على الجنب الثاني أو قمت بوضع شباك واحد في الوسط سيكون أفضل وخاصة في الواجهة أتمنى ان تكون هذه النقطة واضحة . *

*بالنسبة للتصميم ذات 5 شقق : *

*1- **أقصد بتوسيط المنور يعنى نصفه لفوق والنصف الاخر لتحت أرجوأن تكون واضحة هذه النقطة . *
*2- **مقاسات المطبخ صحيحة لكنى لاأقصد ذلك أقصد أن باب المطبخ يفتح بزاوية 45 يؤدي الى عدم شعور بالراحة . *
*3- **بالنسبة للاقتراح الذي قدمته في تغير وضع باب غرفة النوم ووضع خزانة بدلا منه اذا اردت فرش تلك الغرفة بوضع الخزانة على الناحية الشمالية والسرير على الناحية المقابلة للشباك فلا بأس بذلك ولكن اسمحي لي بتعليق بسيط ألا وهو ما أشرت اليه بان وضع الخزانة المقترح بعيد عن وسط الغرفة ويسبب ضيق في التعامل فالغرفة ليست كبيرة جدا جدا ليسبب هذا الضيق . *
*4- **بالنسبة لعدم وجود دورة تخدم المجلس وقد أشرت الى ضيق الحيز يجب أن يؤخذ في الحسبان أن عند وجود ضيف غريب ويريد أن يستخدم الحمام فعليه ان يمر بالمطبخ وغرف النوم وهذ لا أحبذه . *
*5- **بالنسبة لشباك غرفة المجلس يمكن ازاحته الى الامام جهة الشرق ليكون على نفس حائط غرفة النوم الرئيسية والاستغناء عن الزاوية .*

*ملاحظة هامة : *
*أختى الفاضلة كلمة أخيرة أحب أن أوجهها لك** :*
*أنه لولا فضل الله سبحانه وتعالى على ورضاه عني لما فزت بهذه الجائزة .*
* أتمنى لك التوفيق دائما ..... تقبلي احترامي وتحياتي . *


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (9 نوفمبر 2008)

:59::59::59::59::59::59:


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (10 نوفمبر 2008)

معذره لتأخرى اخى الكريم حمد لكن والله انشغلت شويه
بالنسبه للتعليق على العمل المرفق
ارفقت لك صوره سأشرح عليها وجهه نظرى لتصل المعلومه بشكل سليم



اولا التصميم اعتمد على تصميم شقه واحده ثم عمل مراه لها.. هذا ليس عيب جوهرى لكن إذا كانت ظروف الارض متماثله بمعنى ..

نقطه رقم 2 بالرسم
هذه الجهه مغلقه لأن عندها جار.......لكن لماذا هى مغلقه بالجهه المقابله ؟؟ مع ان لدى امكانيه من فتح منافذ عليها وتكون تهويتها افضل من تهويتها على المنور ؟؟ وهذا أدى الى ..

نقطه 1 بالرسم
كبر حجم المنور جدااا وكان من الافضل استغلال هذه المساحه داخل الشقق

نقطه 3 بالرسم 
بالرغم من وجود 2 حمام بغرف النوم ... الا ان الحمام الرئيسى للبيت هو الحمام المستغل من قبل الضيوف ولا تعتبر حمامات غرف النوم حمامات رئيسيه

نقطه رقم 4 بالرسم
وجود 2 باب فى غرفه الجلوس سيجعل صعوبه فى فرشها بطريقه مريحه
فمثلا طريقه فرشها ستكون على غرار الخط باللون البنى اى الجلسه متفرقه وبعيده نوعا ما عن بعضها

اما فى حاله باب واحد للمجلس فإن الفرش سيكون على غرار الخط باللون البرتقالى
وهذا افضل من وجهه نظرى

نقطه رقم 5 بالرسم
ان وضع شباك تهويه الحمام لا يسمح له بالتهويه الجيده


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اختى الكريمه عتاب شكرا على مناقشتك الجميله
سأتابع معكى ان شاء الله سامحينى لضيق الوقت حاليا


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الف مبروك يا باشمهندسة هبة على التجديد الجميل لمعرضك انا تصفحته الان


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي / حمد ماجد.......بالنسبة للملف الذي أرفقته أنت الذي سيكون المخطط الافقي للمبنى السكني التجاري وتريد فيه بعض التحسينات في الواجهات خصوصا....موجود عندك عالخاص ملف اوتوكاد وعليه 3 اقتراحات للواجهات والتحسين من الداخل في بعض الفراغات ....بسبب ضيق الوقت لدي لم ارفقه هنا بسبب ظروف الكهرباء عندنا وانقطاعها وايضا حاولت ان ارفقه لكن لم اعرف كيف؟؟!!.......ازا حابب ترفقه للجميع للطلاع عليه واضافة التعليقات منهم...
والان يوجد بعض التعليقات التي كانت بالمسقط المرفق معك (ال3 اقتراحات ) التعليقات التي عدلت عليها في المسقط الذي ارفقته أنت....
في الاقتراح رقم (1):
1- جعلت الحوائط الداخلية سمك 10 سم والخارجية سمك 20 سم بدلا من تكون الداخل والخارج سمك 20سم . 
2- تبعا للبند الاول اعطى زيادة في بعض المقاسات وتم استغلالها في بعض الاجزاء وخاصة حمام الضيوف زادت مساحته قليلاً مما أمكننا وضع (( شور )) . 
3- وأيضا ً الزيادة أعطتنى مساحة كافية للاهتمام بالشكل الخارجي . 
4- بالنسبة لبلكونة غرفة النوم صغيرة لذلك قمت بزيادة مساحتها الى الخارج قليلا مع شكل جمالي . 
 _في الاقتراح رقم ( 2 ):_
 نفس البنود السابقة ولكن مع بعض التغيرات البسيطة حيث تم الاستغناء عن بلكونة المطبخ ووضع حمام يخدم باقي اجزاء المنزل وزيادة مساحة المطبخ بمقدار بسيط وتقليص من مساحة غرفة النوم الرئيسية بمسافة قليلة مزودة بفتحة باب ( زاوية 45 درجة ) . ويمكن وضع فترينة في زواية الحمام الخارجية لخدمته . 
_في الاقتراح رقم ( 3) :_
نفس البنود السابقة ولكن هنا تم الاستغناء عن حمام وبلكونة غرفة النوم ووضع بلكونة على عرض الغرفة بمسافة معينة ودمج المساحة المتبقية لمساحة الغرفة . 
اتمنى التوفييييق للجمييييع .....​


----------



## حمد ماجد (18 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندسة عتاب
أستلمت التصاميم الثلاثة ولكي كل الشكر
التصاميم جميلة جداً وسوف أقوم بتحميل 
التصاميم بعد قليل


----------



## حمد ماجد (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*تعديلات المهندسة عتاب*



حمد ماجد قال:


> أعتقد أنني سوف أختار التصميم المرفق وهو عباره عن إقتباس لأفكار المشاركين في المسابقة , ولكن التصميم يحتاج الى بعض التحسين وخصوصاً فيما يتعلق بالواجهات.


 
مرفق لكم التعديلات التي قدمتها المهندسة عتاب فلسطين
على التصميم الذي طرحته أعلاه . أرجو من الأعضاء إبداء 
تعليقاتهم علي التصاميم. 
وهنا أود أن أعبر عن شكري للمهندسة عتاب فلسطين على
هذه التصاميم الرائعة والحقيقة أنها أعجبتني كثيراً 
التصاميم الثلاثة ممتازة جداً وسوف أختار واحد منها 
ليكون الأساس لتصميم النهائي للمشروع.

إن شاء الله سيتم إسناد بعض الأعمال المعمارية للمهندسة عتاب
تقديراً لجهودها ومثابرتها ، وأول هذه الأعمال عباره عن تصميم منزل
على أرض مساحتها 1525 متر مربع.


----------



## حازم العطيفى (19 نوفمبر 2008)

كل الشكر للمهندسه عتاب فلسطين على المجهود الكبير فى الحلول الثلاثه ... ولكن ارى ان المساقط الثلاثه بها العديد من الاخطاء التى تؤثر على جوده الحل المعمارى للمسقط منها : 
1- فى الحل 1 , 2 تم وضع الحمامات على ناصيه المبنى على الواجهات الرئيسيه فى افضل منطقه بالمبنى وذلك سيسبب مشكلات كبيره فى الصرف والمنظر العام للمنشأ

2- فى الحلول الثلاثه تم وضع الحمامات الخاصه لغرف النوم الرئيسيه على الواجهه الرئيسيه للمبنى فى منتصف الواجهه مما يفقد مساحه من الواجهه كان من الممكن الاستفاده منها افضل للفراغات المعيشيه , بالاضافه لعدم تجميع الخدمات كلها على المناور مما يؤدى الى زياده تكلفه الصرف للحمامات والمطابخ 

3- زياده مساحه المناور عن 3 * 3 مما يؤدى الى فقدان مسطحات كان من الممكن استغلالها بشكل اكبر فى الفراغت المعيشيه حيث انها 440 * 380

4- اضاءه غرفه النوم الرئيسيه وهى من اهم غرف المسكن على منور داخلى وعدم اطلالها على الخارج 

مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرررك جزيلاااا اخي / حمد ماجد على تعليقك المميز على ال3 حلول ........بارك الله فيك
ايضا اشكرك اخي / حازم العطيفي على مشاركتك معنا بالمناقشة لكن أحب ان اوضح لك التعليقات التي كتبتها أنت:
1- التصميم ليس من تصميمي وانما تم ارساله إلينا لوضع بعض الحلول الخارجية والداخلية او التغيرات إن امكن وايضا أنا لا ارى اي تعليق على التصميم من الداخل سوى تلك الملاحظات اخي/ حازم العطيفي لان التصميم جيد جدااا ولم ارى اي شيء ينقصه.
2- بالنسبة لوضع الحمامات على ناصية المبنى اتفق معك ولكن قمت بوضع اقتراح ثالث .. بنظري افضل وتم استبدال الحمامات ببلكونة لغرفة النوم . 
3- بالنسبة للحمامات في الغرفة الرئيسية لا يمكن تغير اماكنها بسبب المنور كذلك الحال انا لم اقم بفتح شبابيك من الناحية الرئيسية بسبب اتجاه الرياح وبذلك يمكن تصميم هيكل جمالي للواجهة الخارجية في هذه المنطقة . 
4- بالنسبة لعدم تجمع الخدمات كلها حول المناور وزيادة التلكفة اتفق معك ولكن كما قلت سابقا قمت بوضع حل ثالث يلبي طلبك . 
5- بالنسبة لمساحة المنور لا يمكن تقليص تلك المساحة بسبب وجود درج بهذا الشكل كذلك وهذا الاهم انه طلب منا عدم المساس بمساحة المنور سواء بالزيادة او النقصان . 
6- بالنسبة لغرفة النوم الرئيسية المشكلة موجودة فقط في الواجهة الجنوبية حيث انني ايضا لا احبذ مطلقاً أن تطل الغرفة الرئيسية على منور ولكن ما باليد حيلة ولذلك بسبب بند رقم ( 1 و5 )
مشكووووووور جزيلااااا........
اتمنى للجميع التوفيييييق.....


----------



## حمد ماجد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

أستلمت من المهندس حازم العطيفي 
تعديل لتصميم الذي أخترته


----------



## حمد ماجد (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*التعديلات التي قدمها المهندس حازم العطيفي*

تعليقي على التصميم :
1. التصميم ممتاز من كل النواحي وأهم نقطة هي أن جميع الغرف تطل الى الخارج وكذلك جميع الحمامات مطلة على المناور.
2. ولكن المشكة أنه لا يلبي شرط مهم وهو وجود بلكونة ملاصقة للمطبخ ، هذا الشرط مهم ولايمكن التصديق على التصميم من البلدية بدون تلبية هذا الشرط .

لأعرف إذا كان المهندس حازم يستطيع التعديل على التصميم لتلبية هذا الشرط بدون أن يقلل من عدد الحمامات.


----------



## حازم العطيفى (21 نوفمبر 2008)

سوف اقوم بعمل التعديل المطلوب وارساله الى سيادتكم ...


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ياجماعة حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام تظلموا الساكنة للشقة اللى مطبخها عند باب الشقة 
ربة البيت سوف تعانى 
الموديل ده موجود فى مساكن مدينة 6 اكتوبر وانا شخصيا عشت فيه وكل سيدة فى شقتها المطبخ كده 
كانت متضايقة منها جدا وتنتظر اى فرصة لتترك الشقة 
اين الخصوصية؟


----------



## حمد ماجد (23 نوفمبر 2008)

أهلاً بك المهندسة حنان الفخراني
شكراً علي الملاحظة التي ذكرتيها 
وأنا أتفق معك أن الخصوصية مهمة جداً


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اختي / حنان الفخراني ..... أنا معك في أن الخصوصية مهمة جدااا ....
لكن بالحل المرفق من قبل الاستاذ / حمد ماجد ....... لا أرى أنه يلزم هناك تعديلات في هذا الحل لانه ممتااااااز حسب المسقط الذي أرفقه لنا .......يا ريت توضحي أي مخطط الذي يوجد فيه المطبخ بمدخل البيت؟؟.........
اتمنى لكي دوااام التوفيق
مشكووووووووور​


----------



## حازم العطيفى (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخت حنان الفخرانى 
ارجو توضيح القصور الذى تتحدثين فيه فى الخصوصيه .... 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حمد ماجد (25 نوفمبر 2008)

حازم العطيفى قال:


> سوف اقوم بعمل التعديل المطلوب وارساله الى سيادتكم ...


 

أستلمت من المهندس /حازم العطيفي التعديل المطلوب وسوف أقوم بتحمل
التصميم في الملتقي


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*تعديل المهندسة عتاب*

الرسم جميل جدا ولكن لى بعض الملاحظات
1-ثلاث حمامات فى الشقة الواحدة غير ضرورى والافضل استبدال الحمام الخارجى باكمال البلكونة وده افضل فى الشكل الخارجى
2-البلكونة المتعامدة فى المطبخ غير مناسبة الافضل تكون متوازية مباشرة على المنور
3-من الافضل تصغير مساحة حمام الضيوف حتى تزيد المساحة امام باب الشقة مع عدم الوجود لصالةالامر المسبب لعدم راحة الشخص الداخل على طرقة مباشرة
4-يمكن تقليص مساحة المنور حتى تزيد مساحة الحمامات حوله بالتالى يمكن الرجوع بالحمامات عن الواجهة بحيث نعمل بلكونة على الواجهة
5-الملاحظة الاهم هو ان كثرة الحوائط عند الحمامات والمطابخ اما ان نستخدم نظام انشائى flat slab وهو ضعيف فى مقاومة الاحمال العرضية (الرياح والزلازل) 
او استخدام نظام beamsاى الكمرات الموصلة للاعمدة وهو النوع المناسب لكن وجود انكسار فى حائط حمام الضيوف سوف يسبب torsion moment فالافضل ان تكون الحوائط مستقيمة
6-يوجد بروز عمود للخارج بين المجلسين المتجاورين وهو غير مناسب انشائيا لانه يسبب عدم محورية الحمل بالتالى يسبب عزوم حول العمود فلابد من ادخاله داخل الحائط
7-بالنسبة للحلين الثانى والثالث هناك اربعة ابواب متجاورة بشكل انشائى خاطىء لان العمود بين حائط الغرفتين سوف يحدث به انبعاجbucklingبسبب ضيق المسافة بين البابين 20سم لاتكفى ان تكون عرض عمود
بالاضافة لعدم وجود بلكونة على المطابخ حسب طلب البلدية 
تقبلى مرورى


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*تعليقي على الأخت / حنان الفخراني*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته/ أختي حنان الفخراني أشكرك جزيلااا على اهتمامك وتعليقاتك ولكن اسمحي لي بتوضيح بعض الأمور المتعلقة بالتصميم:​1-* التصميم رقم واحد تم ارساله لي كما هو ما عادا الديكورات الخارجية بحيث طلب منا جميعا من الأخ / حمد ماجد ان نقوم ببعض التعديلات إن أمكن مع عدم المساس بمساحة المنور . *
2-* بالنسبة للبند رقم واحد تعليقك: تم معالجة ذلك اذا لاحظت بالتصميم رقم 3 . *
3-* انا لم أفضل هنا وجود بلكونة في المطبخ وقد قمت بالاستفادة منها بوضع حمام يخدم باقي اجزاء المنزل.*
4-* بالنسبة للبند رقم 3 : يمكن تصغير مساحة حمام الضيوف ولكن اذا لاحظت أختي انني قمت بوضع حمام للداخل بمساحة تسمح بوضع خدماته الخاصة جميعها مع بابه الخاص أيضاً اما المساحة ( 100× 140) ما بعد الحمام هنا يمكن وضع مغلسة خارجية مع مرآه تخدم الضيوف والباب الموجود على شكل نقاط هو عبارة عن قوس مفتوح وليس با ب مغلق لأعطي راحة لمدخل الشقة الرئيسي . *
5-* بند رقم 4 : كما قلت لك أختي سابقاً عدم المساس بمساحة المنور ولكن لو اعطى لى حرية التعديل هنا كنت سأقوم بعمل غرفة ملابس تخدم الغرفة الرئيسية أو كما قلت يمكن وضع بلكونة .*
6-* بند رقم 5 : بالنسبة للانكسار في حائط الحمام اذا كانت هذه نظرتك الانشائية مع ضمان السلامة فلكي ذلك . *
7-* بند رقم 6 : البروز الخارجي للعمود الموجود بين المجلسين ألا يمكن اعتبار هذا البروز حائط وادخال العمود الى الداخل بحيث لا يسبب ذلك اي خلل انشائي لانه معماريا برأيي سيكون شكله جميل . *
8-بند رقم 7: لايمكن أن أقوم بوضع باب غرفة النوم الرئيسية بشكل عمودي أو أفقي سيؤدي ذلك الى تقليص مساحة غرف النوم وبالنسبة للانبعاج الذي تتحدثين عنه ألا يمكن وضع العمود بين الغرفة الرئيسية والغرفة المجاورة لها بشكل رأسي وازاحته للاعلى قليلا بدلا من وضع العمود بشكل أفقى ليسبب الضرر الذي تتحدثين عنه . 

أشكرك مرة أخرى على الاهتمام وأرجو أن تكون الأمور قد وضحت بالنسبة لكي ..... وأتمنى لكي دوااااام التوفييييق دائماااا أختي حنااان .......​


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*الرد على الاخت /عتاب*

1-بالنسبة لانكسار حائط الحمام ارى استقامته اصح انشائيا لانه من الافضل استخدام نظام الكمرات
2-بروز العمود لابد ان يكون على حافة الحائط حتى لا تكون كمرته الخارجية كابولى وعليها عزوم لى torsion
3-العمود بين الغرفتين اعتبرته راسى فعلا لكن اعرفك انه مع ارتفاع الدور مع اوزان الادوار يكون اقل عرض للعمود 35سم حتى لا يحدث انبعاج 
4-عموما يجب ان يلم المعمارى ببعض من الانشائى حتى يتم الانشاء كما تصور المعمارى دون الحاجة لتغيير الشكل عند الانشاء بالفعل
تقبلى مرورى


----------



## nana88 (26 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed2009 (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه
ان شاء الله سوف يكون تعليقي على المخطط رقم عشرين
1: اولا المناور كثيرة وتحتل مساحه كبيرة من المبنى
2: اين انارة الموزع الرئيسي بين الشقق فهو معتم وكان الاولى ان يتم عمل فتحات من المناور على الموزع
3: في الشقه رقم 3 و الشقه رقم 6 عند الدخول الى غرفه النوم ووجود الباب عندما يفتح في مكان ضيق وفي الواجه حائط يعطي شعور عدم الراحه.
4: في الشقق رقم 3 4 5 6 وجود الاربع ابواب بجانب بعضهم يعطي عدم راحه وعدم خصوصيه للسكان وكذلك للضيوف القادمين من الخارج.
5: عرض ممرات التوزيع عند دخول الشقق صغير.
شكرا وبارك الله فيك على المجهود
اخوكم المهندس محمد ابوابراهيم


----------



## السيد المصرى (9 يناير 2010)

gooooooooooo0oooooood


----------

